# AMSTERDAM | Projects & Construction



## Henk

*EDIT: P&J as of January 2014*

Hello something is in dutch. Hoogte=hight, woningen=livings, kantoor=office, functie=function

*Locatie projecten*









*Under construction*
*Deloitte/AKD*
Hoogte: ca 60 meter
Opdrachtgever: Deloitte & AKD i.c.m. Dienst Zuidas
Ontwerp: PLP/Architecture uit Londen, ontworpen door Lee Polisano en Ron Bakker
Bouwkundige architect: Oever & Zaaier architecten
Aannemer: G&S Bouw
Status: gereed begin 2014
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1386322&page=12









*O&D VUmc*
Afmetingen: 60x60x60 meter
Architect: EGM architecten
Functie: Medisch
Status: gereed medio 2014
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679070&page=10









*Stibbe*
Hoogte: ongeveer 40 meter
Architect: Jo Coenen architects
Oppervlakte: • Office: 14.375 m²
Status: gereed 2015
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=684954&page=18









*AkzoNobel*
Hoogte: ca 50 meter
Architect: GroupA
Oppervlakte:• Office: 16.556 m²
Status: gereed 2015
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=684954&page=18









*Opzuid*
Hoogte: ca 21 meter
Architect: Diederendirrix architecten
Functie: apartments
Status: gereed begin 2014
Website: www.opzuidamsterdam.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478272&page=7










*900Mahler*
Hoogte: 77 meter
Architect: Inbo
Functie: apartments
Status: start fundation
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283359&page=22









*1000Mahler*
Hoogte: ca 28 meter
Architect: Oeverzaaijer architecten
Functie: office
Status: almost start fundation
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283359&page=22

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Bron: www.oeverzaaijer.nl

*Hotel Culina*
Architect: Hans Kollhoff architekten
Functie: hotel+museum
Status: place is ready to build
Website: www.vinkbouw.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283314&page=18









*De Hallen*
Hoogte: ca 40 meter
Architect: Faro architecten
Functie: apartments
Status: start fundation
Website: www.tramremisedehallen.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458936&page=7









*Oranjekwartier/King&Queen*
Hoogte: ca 54 meter
Architect: van Dam en partners
Functie: 200 rent apartments
Status: start fundation
Website: www.king-queenamsterdam.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=277440&page=16









*Overhoeks: Halve Maen*
Architect: Mecanoo architecten
Functie: 86 vrije sector rentappartments
Status: ready 2014
Website: www.overhoeks.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522606&page=69









*Blok 0*
Hoogte: ca 30 meter
Architect: diverse
Functie: living
Status: start fundation
Website: www.blok0.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466782&page=28 


*Wibauthuis*
Hoogte: 55 meter
Functie: school
Status: ready 2014
Website: www.amstelcampus.com
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=147755&page=15









*Wibautveste*
Hoogte: ca 30 meter
Architect: PBV architecten
Functie:72 luxe apartments
Gereed: 2014
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061863&page=15









*Oostpoort*
Hoogte: verschillend
Architect: Supervisie: Soeters en van Eldonk
Functie: shops+living
Gereed: eind 2013 - 2014
Website: www.beleefoostpoort.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406369&page=21


*Oostpoort 3*
Hoogte: ca 28 meter
Architect: Soeters en van Eldonk
Functie: shops+livings
Status: begin 2014
Website: www.beleefoostpoort.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406369&page=21


*Sciencepark Studentenflat/Sciencepark 2*
Hoogte: ongeveer 50 meter
Architect: van Herrik de Kleyn Schroeder en de Jong
Functie: 605 studentenwoningen 95 onzelfstandig en 510 zelfstandig
Status: gereed begin 2014
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=158930&page=37
Website: www.scienceparkamsterdam.nl


*Eenhoorngebied/ Het Baken*
Hoogte: ongeveer 60 meter
Architect: VMX architects
Functie:130 startapartments
Status: in aanbouw
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1329635&page=8


*Villa Mokum*
Hoogte: ca 21 meter
Architect: Kampman architecten
Functie: studentliving
Status: in aanbouw
Website: www.villamokum.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436092&page=38









*Hotel Overamstel*
Hoogte: ca 80 meter
Architect: Mulderblauw+Paul de Ruiter
Functie: Hotel met 300 kamers. Totaal ca. 18.500 m² en 136 parkeerplaatsen (ca. 4.400 m²) met ca. 310 keys en twee kelderlagen.
Restaurant, brasserie, vergaderfaciliteiten, fitness, business club.
Status: start fundation
Website: www.overamstel.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436092&page=38


*Kavel 17*
Hoogte: ca 40 meter
Architect: OeverZaaijer
Functie: 4-sterrenhotel with 241 rooms
Status: start fundation
Website: www.gensvastgoed.nl
SSC:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548960&page=60









*Courtyard Hotel by Mariott*
Hoogte: ca 40 meter
Architect: Architecten Cie
Functie: Hotel
Status: almost start fundation
Website: www.atlasarena.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588977&page=6









*M1-Toren*
Hoogte: ca 60 meter
Architect: Geurst en Schulze architecten
Functie: rent apartments
Status: ready beginning 2014
Website: www.centrumamsterdamnoord.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=374247&page=19









*Westermoskee*
Architect: Breitman
Functie: Mosque
Status: topped out
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322976&page=13









*Hasselaerhof*
Hoogte:
Architect: Busquets
Functie: appartments
Status: topped out
Website: www.stadgenoot.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427177&page=36










*Titaan*
Hoogte: ca 24 meter
Functie: 113 rent apartments
Status: second floor
Website: www.eigenhaard.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=88710&page=17









*Woonzorgcentrum Bernardus*
Hoogte: ca 20 meter
Architect: Architecten Cie
Functie: living and care
Status: kelder wordt gegraven(december 2013)
SSC:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518977









*Beethoven 500*
Hoogte: ca 35 meter
Architect: Claus en Kaan
Functie: office
Status: place is ready to be build
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478272&page=7









*Beethoven 400*
Hoogte: ca 65 meter
Architect: UN Studio
Functie: office circa 14.000 bvo
Status: place is ready to be build
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478272&page=7









*Motel One*
Hoogte: ca 28 meter
Architect:ZZDP architecten
Functie: hotel with 315 rooms
Status: Almost start fundation
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317613&page=19
Union Investment heeft een turnkey koopcontract getekend voor het eerste hotel in Amsterdam van hoteloperator Motel One.








Impressie: www.zzdp.nl



*Proposed*

*Duke Tower*
Hoogte: ca 75 meter
Architect: Yves Lion
Functie: studentunits
Status: medio 2014
Website:
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283359&page=26









*Summertime*
Hoogte: ca 40 meter
Architect: Search
Functie: 200 livings
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283359&page=26









*Goldstar*
Hoogte: divers
Architect: Inbo
Functie: office
Website: www.maarsengroep.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=915508&page=19









*Nu.Vu*
Hoogte: ca 50 meter
Architect:Team V Architectuur
Functie: university
Status: bouwhekken geplaatst dec 2013
Website: www.vu.nl
SSC:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=915508&page=19









*Noordblok Stationplein*
Hoogte: ca 24 meter
Architect: DAM&Partners
Functie: 100 livings+shops
Status: in ontwikkeling
Website: www.damenpartners.nl
SSC:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283314&page=18









*Ravel Residence*
Architect: Oeverzaaijer architecten
Functie: 820 studentlivings
Status: start build 2014
Website: www.studentexperience.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435772&page=4









*Hotel Spaklerweg*
Hoogte: 65 meter
Architect: Concrete
Functie: 250 hotelrooms
Status: start bouw 2014
Website: www.lingotto.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644213&page=2








http://www.architectenweb.nl/aweb/redactie/redactie_detail.asp?iNID=31753

*Pontsteiger*
Hoogte: ca 70 meter.
Architect: Arons en Gelauff
Functie: Appartments
Status: in ontwikkeling









*Buiksloterham*
Hoogte: divers
Architect: divers
Functie: most living
Website: www.noordwaarts.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949382&page=5


*Mijlofts/NDSM*
Functie: live and work
Website: www.mijlofts.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516173&page=21









*Amsteltower*
Hoogte: 100 meter
Architect: Powerhouse Company
Functie: Hotel+Huurappartementen
Status: start to build 2015
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=136179&page=15









*Kea*
Hoogte: ca 60 meter
Architect: Klunder architecten
Functie: 152 apartments
Status: start bouw begin 2014
Website: www.scienceparkamsterdam.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=158930&page=37









*Woontoren Overamstel*
Hoogte: ca 60 meter
Architect: Mecanoo
Functie: living
Status: in progress
Website: www.overamstel.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436092&page=38

_Mecanoo gaat in het Amstelkwartier voor ontwikkelaar Lingotto, in samenwerking met Hurks en APF International, een woontoren van 15.000 m2 ontwerpen met 500 m2 voorzieningen op straatniveau. Duurzaamheid, in de vorm van de toe te passen EPC-norm, was het belangrijkste criterium bij de selectie._



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*De Strip/Torens Overhoeks*
Hoogte: 100 meter
Architect: Bedauxdebrouwer
Functie: appartments
Status: in ontwikkeling
Website: www.overhoeks.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522606&page=69









*De Strip/Torens Overhoeks*
Hoogte: 75 meter
Architect: Paul de Ruiter
functie: apartments
Status: contracten getekend
Website: www.overhoeks.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522606&page=69
(de dikke)









*(Shell)Toren Overhoeks*
Hoogte: ca 65 meter
Architect: Arthur Staal. Renovatie: Claus en Kaan
Functie: Mixed use
Status: start renovatie juli 2014, gereed 2016
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522606&page=69



















*Kopgebouw Entrepot/ City Harbour Hotel*
Hoogte: 35 meter
Architect: Mulderblauw
Functie: Hotel
Status: build begin 2014
Website: www.amsterdamcityharbourhotel.nl









*Wiener en Co*
Architect: Arons en Gelauff
Functie: wonen
Status: start fundation
Website: www.wienerenco.nl









*4 Torens Karspeldreef*
Hoogte: ca 75 meter
Architect: Duinker van der Torre
Status: on hold
Website: www.dvdt.com









*Lelylaan*
Hoogte: 90 meter
Architect:
Functie: Hotel+living
Status: on hold
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=591507&page=6


*Sporthotel*
Hoogte: ca 50 meter
Architect: Rijnboutt
Functie: Hotel 220 kamers
Status: on hold
Website: www.citydevelopment.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283314&page=18









*Studentencomplex Teleport*
Hoogte: ca 75 meter
Architect: Tangram architecten
Functie: Studentlivings
Status: on hold
Website: www.bricks-international.com
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846942&page=17


*Fountainhead*
Hoogte: ca 60 meter
Architect: KCAP
Functie: appartments
Status: in de koelkast
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=195823&page=7









*Osdorperplein*
Hoogte: ca 50 meter
Architect: Bert Verwey
Functierogramma:8.000 m² detailhandel, food en beverage, ondergrondse parkeergarage, 265 woningen.
Status: on hold
Website: www.bertverwey.com
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427177&page=36









*Nieuw Delflandplein*
Status: in ontwikkeling
Functie: appartments and office
Website: www.mjdenijs.com
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759176&page=10









*Centrum Amsterdam Noord*
Hoogte: divers
Architect: Soeters en van Eldonk
Functie: mixed use
Status: on hold
Website: www.centrumamsterdamnoord.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=374247&page=19









*Porcellis*
Hoogte: ca 52 meter
Architect: Heren 2
Functie: office
Status: on hold
Website: www.heren2.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466782&page=28









*Insulindeweg/De Smaragd*
Hoogte: ca 25 meter
Architect:M3H architecten
Functie: appartments
Status: you can buy now
Website:http://www.hallie-vanklooster.nl/Insulindeweg-1-ONG-07-AMSTERDAM-20131031135758391


----------



## Chad

wow...I thought the only booming was Rotterdam.....*I'm Impressed !!!*


----------



## Henk

I had posted the wrong picture by the project of van Egeraat, this is correct picture:


----------



## Cymen

Henk said:


> I had posted the wrong picture by the project of van Egeraat, this is correct picture:


Nice update, but your post also needs another edit, above millium tower.
When you are logged in you use the "edit" button.


----------



## Dr. Dubai

not bad, you know, Rotterdam is not the only city in the Netherlands with lots of plans for skyscrapers, but because of Schiphol the skyscrapers can't be to high in A'dam. that's a pitty. Rotterdam can built higher then in A'dam. and that's one of the reasons why Rotterdam is more famous then A'dam. But you can see, A'dam has also skyscrapers but they're a bit lower.


----------



## Fragmentor

Good it is, things are progressing nicely, i cant wait to go to Amsterdam and see them all finished


----------



## Henk

The new Amsterdam central busstation U/C 

The new busstation is situated behind the Amsterdam central trainstation.








































Construction update today from the webcam Ijsei: 









Under the Amsterdam central trainstation they have started with the building of a new metrostation for the new North-South metroline.
This are some artist impressions of the new metro station under the central trainstation.

































The trace of the North-South line :


----------



## Chad

wow..That Station looks AMAZING !!, Is that Marina included in the projeect aswell?


----------



## scorpion

great update Henk, thnx! i'll be there soon!


----------



## nukey

God, some real quality there. I wish Britain was more like Holland when it comes to design...


----------



## Henk

Chad said:


> wow..That Station looks AMAZING !!, Is that Marina included in the projeect aswell?


Yess, the marina is part off the project too. From there going the ferry's to Amsterdam North. The marina was always there but they have to move it 40 meters to make enough space for the central busstation. That way we get a big public transport connection of train, metro, tram, busses, ferry's and only 15 minutes by train away one of europe biggest airports Schiphol Amsterdam.


----------



## Henk

Some updates from last week.

Oosterdokseiland U/C
























Pictures are made by Glacius

DWR Towers U/C
























Pictures are made by Idd


----------



## Per

Amsterdam amazes me. There's a lot of construction going on but it never has the most spectacular scale. But then taken all the "small" projects together it is a booming city. Other cities that do concentrate building activities in one area often get more attention.


----------



## scorpion

^^well said Per  Amsterdam amazes as global crossroads, dedicated by a very well educated and informed populace, inspired by eternal beauty and progressive commerce, artistic at heart and spiritual in mind-- I consider it one of my special homes within my creativity's reach.

btw i enjoyed your sig line


----------



## Arkie

Thanks for the pictures, Henk. In most U.S. cities, a bus station is just an ugly shed on the edge of town. It's nice to see a far better example!


----------



## scorpion

nice update pics of Oosterdokseiland-- more! MORE!


----------



## Cymen

Amsterdam is along with Berlin one of the most interesting places to visit, alot of building activities.
Oostelijke handelskade


















(UC)
music house (dorint/movenpick hotel and IJ toren in the back)

europa (UC)









360%


----------



## [email protected]!

Funny...... I'm from holland and have been to Amsterdam many times.....but to see the developments in one catch, really makes clear that Amsterdam actually is booming. Although the skyline is a bit off, because the scrapers are scattered around the city. Zuidas is an exeption to the rule. Love Mahler4! Fantastic building!!!


----------



## Henk

New proposed Hotel/Congrescenter next to the University of Amsterdam.


----------



## Dreamer

Great pics there, I love Amsterdam and those buildings certainly represent its vibrant feel


----------



## enjoi

wow, it's awesome. 

i wonder how would all of it looks when it'll be finished.

good luck.


----------



## michal1982

CAN SOMEONE PUT SOME PICTURES HOW IT LOOK LIKE NOW???


----------



## Henk

*Amsterdam updates.*



michal1982 said:


> CAN SOMEONE PUT SOME PICTURES HOW IT LOOK LIKE NOW???


Here you go.

Schutterstoren









't waterfort



















OZW Building



















Mahler 4. Phase 2
Construction on the residential tower Cie (85 m) is on hold.



















Mahler4 Phase 3



















Symphony NEW picture.










E&Y Tower NEW Picture. Only 87 meter :bash: 










Eurocenter










Amsterdam North, Shell Area. NEW Picture










Mövenpick hotel




























Nieuw Europa.









All pictures are made by Winbuks.


----------



## michal1982

THANK YOU VERY MUCH ! great job!


----------



## Henk

*Amsterdam construction update*

Marchand




























Westerdokseiland/ La Grande cour



















Westerdokseiland/ Westerkaap










Amsterdam Central Busstation




























Oosterdokseiland



















Bimhuis.










Mövenpick hotel


























All pictures are made by Winbuks


Amsterdam/Schiphol airport / The Gateway building. (Proposed)


----------



## Winbuks

*Updates 24-6-'05*

Ernst & Young:

Architect: Fosters & Partners
Hight: 87m










Construction update:



















Project Mahler 4


----------



## Phobos

Foster's facades are soooooo original... :sleepy:


----------



## Cymen

Another entertainment centre / hotel for Amsterdam:








(it's the 2nd biggest cruise ship in the world?)

I cant find an english source but this is the dutch SSC-forum thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229046


----------



## Gherkin

Wow i really like all the renders of new buildings in Amsterdam - It's catching up fast with other European cities! Will be interesting to travel to Amsterdam in a few years time. Keep building!


----------



## Henk

*Update.*

NEW Approved.
Vrankendijke










OZW gebouw










Mahler4, Phase 2



















Eurocenter.












































All this pictures are made by Winbuks


Mövenpickhotel








This picture is made by Michiel.


----------



## Cymen

Some new renders & updates:

Film museum @ the "Shell terrein":








the Shell site:








(picture by Winbuks)


----------



## Sonic from Padova

^great update, nice work!


----------



## seb5990

you know, i usually aint like this, but these towers are they ugliest things I've ever seen. Then again, maybe it'll look good with the surroundings. Not to my taste :S


----------



## Cymen

Building up the crane for the "Rock"

cam:


















Due to a law change most major project in Amsterdam are *no* longer on a hold.


----------



## th0m

No longer, or 'nog langer', meaning even longer?


----------



## scorpion

wow, that is a crazy-a$$ design!!


----------



## [Kees]

The local TV station AT5 reported that the Area around Station Sloterdijk will be get a Congress Center and supertall office buildings. The height 180 meters is already named by AT5. :cheers:


----------



## DJKyler

Amazing architecture. Thanks for the photos. 

Definately one of my favorite cities.


----------



## Cymen

Seems like Teleport is going to be _the_ new highrise cluster in Amsterdam.


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Cymen said:


> Seems like Teleport is going to be _the_ new highrise cluster in Amsterdam.


that looks damn great, I heard about the height, that's nice.


----------



## Eric Offereins

This looks like a study for a urban development project. The towers can become this high,
but I first want to see some real designs to believe that it will really happen.


----------



## Cymen

Here are some renders, project called Three Towers(180 meters):

















Actually they are not a part of this Teleport project. But it's not expected to see renders soon, the city will prob. be talking with developers willing to buy the land and build towers on it. So it can take months but also years.


----------



## Nemo

*AMSTERDAM PROJECT IMPRESSIONS.*









*The Mahler4 project, part of ZuidAs-project. UC*




























*By @GLACIUS*




































































































*By @DeltaMetropolis*




























*By @DUKE2004*





































*By @GLACIUS*

*By @MOJITO*









*The new Film-museum on the north bank of the IJ-river*









*Former Royal Dutch Shell Laboratory area.*


----------



## Chad

The skyline is becoming so funky (in a good course), highly designed, impressively creative and Highly individual architectures....nowhere else on earth could be similar...kay:


----------



## James Foong

yup. i agree so much wit u.


----------



## scorpion

fantastic stuff. there is a great emphasis on the individual, and yet there's this spatial planning-element that so permeates the culture-- 

together the potential is great~~

can't wait to see that film-museum!!!


----------



## Nemo

*AMSTERDAM PROJECT IMPRESSIONS II*


















*westerdokeiland (UC)*



























*Theater aan het IJ, Dorint Hotel, Cruise Terminal.....(constr. almost finished)*









*oosterdokseiland (UC)*



























*The new Amsterdam Public Library.(UC)*













































*Van den Ende musical theatre (UC)*


















*Former Royal Dutch Shell Laboratories terrain.*



























*Part of IJburg, new Amsterdam suburb, houses UC for some 40.000 (!!!) future inhabitants.*


----------



## Thijs

damn this is sick :eek2:


----------



## niles1984

ja thijs, dit is idd een aardig gaaf project!!!


----------



## Cymen

I should make a list for all projects in Amsterdam, but here is a construction planning list of the Zuidas (South Axis):

this area:









(partly Dutch)
Still to start this year(2005):
Joop v/d Ende Theatre
Poli B (meander)
Mahler4 Eggeraat
Symphony tower 1
Gershwin, cluster II: bouw kavels 5 & 6A, fase 1

Next year(2006):
Design museum
Joop v/d Ende hotel & parking
Stadsdeel kantoor zuideramstel + housing
Synagoge Kop Rivierenbuurt
ACTA (VU)
VU kinderstad
Gershwin, cluster I: Bouw kavel 4
Gershwin, cluster III: bouw kavels 7 & 8
Gershwin, cluster IV: bouw kavels 12 & 14A
Mahler4, fase 3: bouw UN Studio
Mahler4, fase 3: bouw FOA
Mahler4, fase 3: Bosch Haslet
Nieuwbouw garage Drentestaete II

So every month a new project starts at the Zuidas!


----------



## Cymen

Now time for some updates 

Ibis Hotel, central station:









Westerdokseiland at the westside of central station:








pic by Henk

Oosterdokseiland at the eastside of central station:








pic by Henk

Movenpick Hotel at the eastside of central station:









Zuidas: Mahler4








pic by Henk

Temporary communication tower at the Zuidas: Vivaldi, the solid one will get higher:








pic by Winbuks

Ernst & Young at the Zuidas, Vivaldi: windows panel








pic by Winbuks

Now green, will become red. At the Zuidas, VU kwartier








pic by Winbuks


more renders and updates can be found here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=473


----------



## CborG

The Rock:










:bow::master::bow:


----------



## DeltaMetropolis

^ The Rock, part of Malher 4 in Amsterdam, under construction now. This must be the most beautiful building in the world..


----------



## scorpion

The Rock really could be building of the year.


----------



## CityLife

What a great design this is...!


----------



## Khanabadosh

Rock is absolutely stunning. Great addition to the Amsterdam, one of the loveliest and liviliest cities of the world.


----------



## Henk

*New impressions Fountainhead!*

Fountainhead. 64x64x63 Meters


----------



## p5archit

Never ceases to amaze me...The level and quality of design is amazing. Thanks for the update..
Can you post some picts of the Centraal Station addtion??

p5


----------



## teunster

:master:


----------



## Henk

*Update 20-10-2005*

Marchand.








Picture is made by Winus


OZW Building








Picture is made by Duke2004


Mahler4 Phase 1 SOM
Look at the ventilation from the parking decks below.









Mahler4 Phase 2 CIE Residential tower









CIE and on the foreground Mahler4 phase 3 FOA









Mahler4 phase 2 Graves









Follow de constructions on de mahler4 webcam.










Eurocenter.








Picture is made by Duke2004


Ibis hotel Amsterdam CS.








Picture is made by CborG


Oosterdokseiland.

















Pictures are made by CborG


----------



## Cymen

Webcam of the Rode Pieper:








The roof looks it's made of copper? Atleast it seems to get flat which is nice.


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen

wow that seems to become a nice facade!


----------



## 909

Cymen said:


> The roof looks it's made of copper? Atleast it seems to get flat which is nice.


It looks great but why made it from copper when it will turn green. Think of the statue of liberty for example, or 40 Wall Street (aka Trump building, how original...).


----------



## Brussels-east

I went to Amsterdam in 2003 and 2004.

Did they demolish the docks (boat station) next to Amsterdam centraal station???

I love Amsterdam. If I have the opportunity to work there I won't miss it!!


----------



## Cymen

^^
Their are alot of docks / boat stations near Amsterdam CS, which one do you mean? As far as I know nothing got demolished axcept a few small building behind the central station. They are reclaimed so some land, it that what you meant?


----------



## Nemo

*RIJKSMUSEUM * *AMSTERDAM *   

*A radical operation * 
The Rijksmuseum is one of the ten principal museums in the world. Widely acclaimed for its collection of paintings from the Golden Age, the Rijksmuseum has far more to offer: it is a museum of art and history without equal, with five different collections under a single roof – painting, sculpture and decorative arts, drawings, prints and photographs, Asiatic art, and Dutch history. 

Since 1885, the collection has been housed in architect Pierre Cuypers’ imposing building on the Museumplein square, right in the heart of Amsterdam. The renovation is one of the most radical operations the Rijksmuseum has ever had to undergo, and there are a great many reasons why it is necessary. The cost of the combined rebuilding, renovation and renewal of the Rijksmuseum will amount to EUR 272 million.



























*3 X Rembrandt*

*Webcam*
http://demo.zicht.nl/rijks/RIJK003_webcams.avi

*Pictures*
http://www.rijksmuseum.nl/hetnieuwerijksmuseum/fotosontmantelingjanuari2005?lang=nl
***

Pano's; www.roundshot.nl








































































***









*Library Rijksmuseum*









*passage.*

The Spanish architects Antonio Cruz and Antonio Ortiz have succeeded in carrying out their brief to make the Rijksmuseum suitable to receive millions of visitors and to modernise it to meet 21st-century standards. They were also to bring back the clarity of the original design by P.J.H. Cuypers, increase the visibility of the collections and make the museum attractive to a wide audience. The result in 2008 will be a transparent, open museum. 

The choices made by the government and the Rijksmuseum in the commissioning process have been incorporated into a new financial framework. 

This takes into account the costs of the underground square (20 million euro), the tunnel connections and the Asian pavilion (7.5 million euro all together), and incorporates the costs of moving (3 million euro). Up to 2010 a total amount of 272 million euro is involved. This also includes the construction of the new Workshop Building, the organisation of new storage space in Lelystad, the temporary accommodation of the collection and staff until 2008 and the cancellation of current leases. The total amount of 272 million euro is entirely covered within the financial framework laid down for The New Rijksmuseum.



















*EXTRA*

*New 'Ateliergebouw Rijksmuseum' and ICN *


----------



## Winbuks

*Update 04-11-05*

*Project Mahler 4*

Graves (35m)









CIE (85m)













































The Rock (85m)


















*Amsterdam Central CS Bus Station and Cartunnel*










*Oosterdokseiland*



















*Movenpick Hotel (70m)*


----------



## Chad

Amsterdam is Mouthfull!!!


----------



## Mosaic

Stiil, Amsterdam is beautiful.


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Amsterdam is watercity. There are canals and open waters at all places. You have already the gorgeous old city, the new appartement buildings and offices besides the IJ (big open water), are becoming beautiful


----------



## scorpion

go Amsterdam!!


----------



## Des

*Mahler 4 - Zuidas - 18-11-2005*


View from the Boelelaan:



















































































View from the Gustav Mahlerlaan:



















Construction:










Details:


----------



## julesstoop

This picture gives a nice overview of the land reclamation and starting construction of the new bus station North (to the right) of the existing central station. The black lines in the picture are cables from a foreground crane of the Oosterdokseiland project:










edit: forgot to menion, picture was taken around 1 november 2005


----------



## scorpion

great update, love this ^^ pic~~  

is foreground also where the Chocolate factory is being built?


----------



## dannykylaw

Amsterdam is really built more nice buildings since my visited 10 years ago.


----------



## Chad

Great upclose-update...kay:


----------



## kuikentje

Nice pictures, I Thought the chocolate factory is going to be built near teh building with overhanging part on the left.


----------



## Elmo

scorpion said:


> is foreground also where the Chocolate factory is being built?


Yes it is. Beneath the parkinglot at the bottom left cornor of the picture there's a unused subwaytunnel which will be used by the Chocolote factory and one of the old buildings on the right side will be used as main entrance.


----------



## Henk

Great update pics. Thank you both.


----------



## Urban Dave

Wow! A lot of projects going on there! Congrats!


----------



## Cymen

Long time since the last big Amsterdam update, with alot of tnx to Winbuks! Construction is peaking and the economical situation is improoving, so the boom might continue for some years.

Rode Pieper is almost finished:
















pics by Winbuks

Movenpick Hotel is being unpacked, hopefully and suspected the rest will be less boring:








pic by WInbuks

Oosterdokseiland:








new(?) render by developer

Growing slowly








new road:








Parking:








Inside the pit:








all pics by Winbuks

Mahler4 overview:








pic by Duke2004

This is not Dubai:









Zuid/Wtc station new railway platform








pics by Winbuks

New Techonlogie Centre / Shell site -> Overhoeks
Cranes and NTC U/C. 









Cranes, cranes, cranes and cranes in Dubai Amsterdam:








pics by Winbuks

Core for Ernst & Young going up!:








pic by Winbuks

Bijlmer station U/C:
















pics by the guy on the watermark 

Some new projects:
Nieuwe de la mar Theatre:








old:









new bike flat for central station:








Location with some construction of the central station and oosterdokseiland:








from: amsterdam.nl


----------



## Dr. Dubai

That bike flat is pretty cool stuff, how Dutch! I like al the other projects too.


----------



## Cymen

Another theatre on the Leidsenplein (square) being upgraded:
render:








construction:


----------



## Duke2004

Lol didn't even know this thread existed... From now on I'll post my update pics here as well


----------



## marcobruls

This is seriously gonna **** up de leidseplein...what a ugly zitt.

sorry for my language


----------



## intervention

owwh, the Leidseplein theatre is a monster! How awful, especially considering how wonderful it looks now.


----------



## Cymen

Well the Leidseplein theatre is not really visible from the Leidseplein, it's located in a narrow streat near the square.

Some new renders of Filmuseum: (movie-museum)
























The building will be blinking and will have different colors from different angles. Final design & drawings expected whitin the coming months.


----------



## scorpion

love the winged-design for the film museum


----------



## Paulie Walnuts

yeah def. great architecture here in Amsterdam


----------



## Henk

Duke2004 said:


> Lol didn't even know this thread existed... From now on I'll post my update pics here as well


You can also post your pics in the Euro update thread.


----------



## AMS guy

marcobruls said:


> This is seriously gonna **** up de leidseplein...what a ugly zitt.
> 
> sorry for my language





intervention said:


> owwh, the Leidseplein theatre is a monster! How awful, especially considering how wonderful it looks now.


This is being built in a narrow street behind the Leidseplein, where Melkweg discotheque is situated, in front of New Splash Gymclub and won't be visible from the square itself - or at least won't have an impact on the monumental front of the building. 
This backstreet was always dirty and ugly. I believe it will look much better when re-developed.
In this place there was already a modern building stuck to the theatre. I'm not sure how "modern" it was - maybe from the 60's. So they only destroyed an ugly box here.


----------



## Henk

*New project.*

Huygenslocation.

Start construction: 2006


----------



## the runner

*new 100m skyscraper*


----------



## Liwwadden

the future looks bright


----------



## Eric Offereins

I thought that tower would somewhere between 85 and 90 meter.


----------



## the runner

*Not so high but nice tower.*

w


----------



## the runner

*New part of Amsterdam in the snow.*


----------



## Henk

*New Impressions Arena residential tower (150 meter)*


----------



## Rik

nice tower, this is definitely a better design than the first one


----------



## Henk

*New Mosque U/C*

This new Mosque, named the Westermoskee is under construction in Amsterdam West. It's disigned by a Jewish couple, Marc and Nade Breitman.


----------



## Liwwadden

Yeah, Amsterdam is coming!


----------



## Dezz

Amsterdam is certainly booming! Although it's a shame that the heightlimit on the South-Axis is 105 meters....


----------



## the runner

*Some updates*

Mahler 4




Ernst&Young


Parkrand




Bijlmer station.



Westerdok


Oosterdok


Oostelijke handelskade


----------



## Skycrap

Dezz said:


> Amsterdam is certainly booming! Although it's a shame that the heightlimit on the South-Axis is 105 meters....



yeah, why don't they just move schiphol airport :cucumber:


----------



## Cymen

Preperations for contruction for the Arena Residental Tower (150 m) has started! "We" are surprised because their have been no sales yet.









site: (picture by the runner)








Construction on the tower itself is exppected to start early 2007


Construction for the Amsterdam Symphony has also started, tower 1 will go up first. From looking to the digging workit seems they are also going to build the Hotel, which is a smaller building.
























site: (by the runner)


----------



## the runner

IJburg, new part of Amsterdam.


Westerdok


Shell


Mahler4






Parkrand


Marcanti


Ernst&Young


----------



## DiazZ

Wow, haven't been in Amsterdam for a while, some pretty big changes going on, but also very nice architecture


----------



## the runner

*Ernst&Young*


----------



## the runner

IJburg, some new islands made for new part of Amsterdam.




Piramides, almost ready


Oosterdok, big project in center.


Mahler4


Riekerpolder


----------



## the runner

IJburg


Bijlmermeer


Oosterdok


Westerdok


Ernst&Young


Mahler4


Shell NTC


Parkrand


De Stadstuinen.


----------



## rocky

can someone explain me with a map where are these new skyscrapers arenas, how many of them is theire

thanks


----------



## the runner

@ rocky
You can take a look on this side: http://www.zuiderkerk.amsterdam.nl/de_opkomende


----------



## marcobruls

Its a shame Amsterdam is using its giant volume in low\mid rise crap......keep it up or mid or low......ty for the updates !i love the Symphony project ...ofcourse its not high enough> but who gives a shit huh...mmm.....its a great project


----------



## Luxis

Oh, WOW! Great changes


----------



## the runner

Mahler4




Ernst&Young


Oranjekwartier


Schutterstoren




Marcanti


Westerdok


Oosterdok




Het Funen




IJburg


----------



## the runner

Ernst&Young




Mahler4






Westerdok


Schutterstoren


Parkrand


----------



## Paulie Walnuts

Great shots..


----------



## the runner

Parkrand allmost finished.




Oosterdok




Old harbour building


Calatrava bridges in Hoofdorp near Amsterdam.


----------



## pimvdh

that bridge is very cool


----------



## the runner

Parkrand


Suikersilo`s, old sugar factory


Mahler4




Eurocenter


Kraanspoor, new office on an old rail from cranes in the harbour


Westerdok


New and old


Symphony, 2 towers about 100m and a hotel.


----------



## wiki

i like all those proyects from amsterdam


----------



## the runner

Mahler4




New station Bijlmer








Some little projects:




IJburg, new part of Amsterdam on islands


----------



## the runner

Mahler 4


Oosterdokseiland


Bastion




Parkstad


Parkrand




Residential goes down.


Westerdokseiland


Station Bijlmer




Vrankendijke


Oostlijke handelskade


----------



## Igor

very interesting!

thank you very much!


----------



## ZZ-II

great construction-update, thank you


----------



## the runner

IJ






Last storm


Mahler4


Near Arena stadium


Science park


Waterfort


----------



## the runner

We have allready 67 towercranes in Amsterdam.
IJburg




Westerdok


Jatopa


De Nieuwe Wereld


Riekerpolder


Bijlmer


KPMG


Parkstad


Mahler4




Sciencepark


Scala


Oranjekwartier


Buskenblaser


De Meester


Ernst&Young


----------



## Skycrap

Great progress in Amsterdam 
Love to see it!


----------



## eng_kheffa

nice pics


----------



## the runner

Mahler 4


Ernst&Young


Symphony




Fenice


Afrika


Gerenstein


Collage


Jatopa


Westerdokseiland


----------



## the runner

*More*

Waterfort


Westerdok


IJburg, new part of Amsterdam












Oostelijke handelskade




Riekerpolder


----------



## Dr. Dubai

Wooooooww, great updates Runner!!

The Rock goes really fast


----------



## Momo1435

Yesterday:

Mahler 4






















































Ernst&Young


----------



## rocky

booming!!!


----------



## scorpion

phenomenal resurgence from AMSTERDAM.


----------



## the runner

De Piramides


Schutterstoren (shooterstower)


----------



## the runner

Westerdokseiland


Waterfort


Riekerpolder


Milos


New hotel above the railwaystation


Afrika


Oosterdokseiland




Ernst&Young


Zuidas


Oostelijke Handelskade


Extra


----------



## paradyto

Nice development guys!


----------



## CityLife

Yeah, a lot is going on. Unfortunatly not so much highrise, most of it midrise. But the projects are nice, especially around central station, it's getting dense!


----------



## wc eend

The number of cranes, especially at Westerdokseiland, is still impressive.


----------



## rocky

the runner said:


> De Piramides
> 
> 
> Schutterstoren (shooterstower)


legalisation heh? :lol: :lol:


----------



## the runner

Zuidas




Jatopa




Bos en Lommerplein




Westerdokseiland






IJburg










Vrankendijke


Stadstuinen


Oosterdokseiland


De Kandelaar


----------



## Shukie

Picture taken from the Dutch forums, courtesy of Michiel. Construction at the Zuidas:


----------



## xlchris

^Nice

Somebody should update the whole first page, maby with the projects list of the Dutch forum?


----------



## Henk

*New projects in Amsterdam*

Zuidas: Vivaldi





















Zuidas: Ravel












Amstel Station Area











OverAmstel











Waterlandplein (U/C)





















































Picture made by: the runner


----------



## Henk

*New impressions from GETZ Entertainment center.*





































Aerial view:


----------



## cristof

wow amsterdam have a lots of projects, great city , i really love the entertainment centre


----------



## the runner

Scala









IJburg









IJburg









Bos en Lommerplein









Symphony









Westerdokseiland









Oosterdokseiland









Mahler 4









Jatopa









Masira


----------



## pescarush

i like ur projects, Amsterdam!


----------



## Henk

*New study: Amsterl River Banks*

..


----------



## Henk

*New study: Amstel River Banks*


















Bron: 7arts.nl


----------



## Ni3lS

Wow, that looks really nice  Btw, is there a special thread about Amsterdams Underground city project?


----------



## Ni3lS

Zuidas on 3 Feb 2008:


----------



## Wuppeltje

For the Zuidas I made a special thread in the General Urban Developments section. This includes not only all projects briefly, but also large public transport projects which are very important for the Zuidas such as the North South Metro Line, HSL lines and connections and a seriously proposed Maglev line. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=608136


----------



## CityLife

Why don't you paste the complete post into this thread?


----------



## skytrax

Henk said:


> Bron: 7arts.nl


Lovely project!! :banana:


----------



## the runner

Symphony









Mahler 4









Oosterdokseiland









IJburg, new islands


----------



## Ni3lS

Nice updates, Symphony is rising pretty fast


----------



## Wuppeltje

Indeed some nice updates Runner.


----------



## MILIUX

The construction at Oosterdokseiland has been pretty slow at the moment. What's happening?

Symphony is going at a slow pace, but at least the floors are piling up about every 3 weeks. There has been a lot of traffic changes recently because they are transferring heavy machinery in and out of the construction site.


----------



## Minsk

*The Twins Science Park / 24H architecture*

*Architects:* 24H architecture
*Location: *Sciencepark, Amsterdam, The Netherlands
*Project Team:* Maartje Lammers, Boris Zeisser
*Project Area: *14,000 sqm
*Project Year:* 2012
*Client:* Heddes Vastgoed
*Photographs:* Boris Zeisser

Within in de urban scheme of KCAP – Kees Christiaanse for the Science Park in Amsterdam, 24H>architecture was commissioned to make a proposal for one of the five housing projects, called ‘the Twins’. The location is situated between the Oosterringdike and the Caroline Mac Gillavrylaan.

24H’s proposal for the two apartment blocks, 18 and 15 storeys high, house a total of 87 dwellings. Two L shaped volumes slide under each other and are connected through a plinth containing housing and parking. The smaller west tower sits flush upon the east tower, opening up views to and creating the entrance from the dike and the street, as well as providing access to the parking. The east tower is standing on the ground and allows direct access to the houses on street level. Its main entrance and lobby establish a visual connection between the dike and the Caroline Mac Gillavrylaan, with vertical circulation located in the middle.

The facade is made up of a fine grid of slate and glass. Variations in colour from brown to grey as the towers rise connect the building to the elements: brown at the bottom, where the towers root up from the ground; and grey towards the top. The windows have irregular shapes. Throughout the process these windows were named after the mathematical toy, the Tetris cube. Views are magnificent also lying in bed or sitting on your sofa.

The skin tapers outwards at specific parts of the towers to create a noise barrier due to the nearby railway.

http://www.archdaily.com/246234/the-twins-science-park-24h-architecture/


----------



## the runner

*Argentinië*

Residential


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

Beautiful!!
And it’s a new building, you can’t see that.


----------



## Minsk

Looks very nice. Interesting design.


----------



## Minsk

*De Kameleon / NL Architects*

*Architect: *NL Architects
*Location:* Bijlmermeer, Netherlands
*Client:* Principaal / De Key
*Project Team:* Iwan Hameleers, Gertjan Machiels (Project Architects); Pieter Bannenberg, Walter van Dijk, Kamiel Klaasse (Design); Barbara Luns, Gen Yamamoto, Ana Lagoa Pereira Gomez, Jouke Sieswerda, David de Bruijn, Jung-Wha Cho, Florent Le Corre, Stephan Schülecke, Tomas Amtmann, Joao Viera Costa, Jorge Redondo, Juerg-Ueli Burger, Nora Aursand Iversen, Kim Guldmand Ewers
*Year:* 2008 – 2012
*Photographs:* Luuk Kramer, Marcel van der Burg

De Kameleon is a supersized housing block including a new shopping center  and plenty of parking in the area formerly known as Bijlmermeer. The Bijlmer is the one area in the Netherlands that sometimes is considered a ghetto. At the moment, the area is going through a radical renovation process; an attempt is being made to turn it into a regular Dutch suburb. Standard low-rise housing is introduced that replaces the 10 storey apartment buildings but also the green spaces in-between them. In spite of the new format, the Bijlmer remains exotic; it is the place to be for a sensational Roti or sundried Bats.

The Bijlmer features a fantastic elevated subway track, maybe the only suitable backdrop for an R&B video in the Netherlands. De Kameleon is placed along the Karspeldreef, one of the main arteries in the area. It is quite a surprise that amidst the new ideology of the small scale such a large new building is projected.

Kameleon is organized in horizontal slices. On ground floor is the new shopping center.  All shops are accessible directly from public space, there is no collective interior: Kameleon is not a Mall.

The supermarket, normally a bulky program with extensive impenetrable facades, is embedded in smaller units that as such both differentiate and activate the ‘plinth’. There is one shortcut, The Passage, at 2/3rd of the length, creating an ‘8’. The 8 is good for circulation and good for business. From here an escalator connects to the next level, continuing the 8 in the 3rd Dimension. On the 2nd floor is one more supermarket; easily accessible from the public parking on the same level.

Positioning the parking on top of the shops proofed to be cheaper than in a basement. The parking is ‘charged’ by the supermarket on one end and food court / fitness center on the other. Since these programs feature large floor to ceiling heights an extra parking level fits in. The residents will park their cars here. The facade of the parking is open to the sides allowing natural ventilation. A very large garden is placed on top of the parking. It includes 12 serious trees and a river!

The garden is surrounded by a four story housing block containing 168 apartments. The side facing the Karspeldreef is continuous to protect the garden from street noise and to create an ‘urban wall’; the other side facing the typical hexagonal green space is punctured. The gaps can be used as playgrounds and for BBQ’s.  The repetitive structure makes the project affordable. The rhythmic building bays of eight meter and the parking and shopping grids correspond nicely. Every other carrying wall is extended to support the balconies and to provide privacy. The large balconies create dynamic patterns. Winding stairs lead to the garden and differentiate the large courtyard. A 10 story slab with 58 apartments rests on this flat Block. It creates a counterpoint to the horizontality and becomes a ‘billboard’ facing the subway. A supersized window visually connects the elevated subway and the elevated garden that are precisely the same height.

*Gross Usable Floor Space:* 55.500 m2
*Plot Size: *9.250 m2
*Structural Design: *Strackee

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## The Engineer

^^ Great find Minsk! There are some great photo's in it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Minsk

The Engineer said:


> ^^ Great find Minsk! There are some great photo's in it. Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome


----------



## the runner

New machine to make streets.


----------



## 7kuna

Awesome machine


----------



## Minsk

*Headquarters of ING*










ING headquarters in Amsterdam, the building is in use is called "boot" because of the characteristic shape of the structure. This is one of the most expensive buildings in the Netherlands, it was built in 2001, designed by the studio Meyer en Van Schooten.

Bank building is designed so. that none of the walls do not form a right angle with the neighboring. Architects abandoned box-shaped, typical of other office buildings. Critics have compared it to a giant sand castle, and the fans relate the architecture of the ancient Incas. The main motif in his artwork - the current water. The sound of waterfalls and fountains produces a calming effect. In the courtyard of the building broken numerous gardens.

The building was built in the narrow area around the ring road of Amsterdam.



















The building stands on stilts in height from 9 to 12.5 meters.































































































































*Source: *zyalt.livejournal.com


----------



## Minsk

*Office block in Amsterdam*













































































































*Source: *zyalt.livejournal.com


----------



## Minsk

*Funenpark*

The former industrial area, close to the center of Amsterdam near the railway line, was the main architectural and construction event in 2005. In the city center, close to the old narrow canals of Amsterdam rose quarter "Funen" which are residential homes and businesses. Author of the idea - Frits van Dongen, partner at Architekten Cie. His inspiration were closed and traditional urban neighborhoods, and more open "settlements" in Germany, and the British "city of gardens". Transfer them to a rustic spirit right in the heart of Amsterdam - a very original idea, and here at home, set around a central park surrounded with green trees. To protect this treasure from the encroachments of civilization, Van Dongen designed the building, which stretches along the tracks and completely covers "Funen".






















































































































Move within the district only on foot or by bicycle. Machine hidden under the ground.
































































*Source: *zyalt.livejournal.com


----------



## Marbur66

The ING building looks great.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Some really awesome buildings on this page :cheers:


----------



## Groningen NL

Indeed, not many highrises but these low-rises are great architecture


----------



## the runner

*IJdock*

Residential, Office and Hotel


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *National Maritime Museum / Dok Architecten*
> 
> Architect: Dok Architecten: Liesbeth van der Pol, Jan Jaap Roeten, Sonja Müller, Ellen Wolse, Christina Patz, Mirthe Kooy, Ieke Koning
> Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
> Programme: Museum, Library, Restaurant and Retail Facilities
> Client: Rijksgebouwendienst, Haarlem
> Construction Costs: €28.000.000 miljoen
> Dome Design and Construction: Ney & Partners, Brussels (BE): Laurent Ney, Eric Bodarwé, Kenny Verbeeck and others
> Start Design: 2005
> Completion: 2011



































































http://www.archdaily.com/269125/national-maritime-museum-dok-architecten/


----------



## Minsk

*The expansion and renovation of the Stedelijk Museum by Mels Crouwel*

The complete renovation of the Stedelijk Museum, located in Amsterdam's Southern district in the Museum Quarter, had just been unveiled this month. The construction by architect Mels Crouwel involved creating a new building, distinctively different to the original building completed by A.W. Weissman, in 1895.

However it has been designed so that the scales of both buildings are identical, creating a direct and seamless connection between all floors. The project aimed to improve the building so it meets current museum standards and additionally convert all the program spaces into galleries for the well known permanent collection housed there.

The new building is composed of two storeys above the ground and one below which will house gallery spaces for temporary exhibitions, visitor services, public amenities, library and offices. In addition the main entrance has been relocated onto the great public lawn of Amsterdam's Museumplein (Museum Plaza). This has created an active, common ground for the Stedelijk Museum, the Van Gogh Museum, the Rijksmuseum and the Concertgebouw.

From the outside, the new building appears as a floating form which spreads outwards at the roof, creating a broad and flat surface. It matches the height of the original building and creates an overhang where there is a sheltered outdoor plaza space at ground level. Underneath there is an entirely smooth white, oblong mass, canted upwards at one end and supported on white columns. This has already earned the space the nickname, 'the bathtub'.

Within the white form there are the second-floor galleries, auditorium and offices above it. The spaces are entirely surrounded by 271 panels of a pioneering new composite material which uses Twaron® fiber as its key ingredient. Down below the ground-floor level is entirely encased within transparent glass, housing the main entrance and lobby, museum show and restaurant.

Once visitors have moved into the main entrance, they are able to choose either to pass directly into the old building or travel upwards into the new building's exhibition galleries. Petra Blaisse, principal of the firm Inside Outside, has been commissioned by the Stedelijk to design an architectural-scale textile for the interior of the new building, covering the back wall of the restaurant and extending into the entrance hall, where it rises 14m (46ft) to the top.

*Source: *www.worldarchitecturenews.com


----------



## intervention

Minsk said:


> *Funenpark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source: *zyalt.livejournal.com


amazing!


----------



## [email protected]

While the renovation of the National Maritime Museum looks great and is a perfect example how modern and old architecture can go hand in hand, the Stedelijk Museum is the exact opposite of that. Seriously, what were they thinking when they approved that design?

It looks like a wash basin from below. And unfortunately it is also at a very prominent location directly on the Museumplein hno:


----------



## El_Greco

^ I think they both are great.


----------



## agus_southMVD

Dutch architects should reproduce and conquer the world, literally...


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

Awesome offices: Inside 13 fantastic startup workspaces in Amsterdam

:cheers:


----------



## the runner

*IJburg*
Start of making more islands



















Uyllanderbridge









*Overamstel*









*Fletcher Tower Hotel*


----------



## the runner

*Tower Overhoeks*

In the old Shell office comes something new:banana:



P17 said:


> More info over about this plan twenty4amsterdam.com


----------



## Minsk

*Amsterdam University College / Mecanoo*

*Architects:* Mecanoo
*Location:* Amsterdam University, The Netherlands
*Project Year: *2012
*Photographs: *Christian Richters

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## the runner

*Westrandweg*

New highway



Dutchal1942 said:


> een paar foto's van de westrandweg.


----------



## Minsk

^^
Amazing!


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

> *In Progress: Hotel IJDock / Bakers Architecten*
> 
> Architects: Bakers Architecten
> Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
> Collaborators: Ben Loerakker
> Interior Architect: Tomás Alía
> Area: 18,000 sqm
> Year: 2013
> Photographs: Rene den Engelsman, Frank Stahl, YourCaptain Luchtfotografie


http://www.archdaily.com/307943/in-progress-hotel-ijdock-bakers-architecten/


----------



## the runner

*Overamstel*









Waterlandplein









Opzuid









Deloitte/AKD









*IJburg*
Summer 2011


----------



## thompsongda

So much going on in Holland.. Great stuff!


----------



## Ampelio

It looks not so many huge developments in Amsterdam ...but the whole projects are awesomely well-designed kay:


----------



## Amrafel

Dutch architecture is awesome :applause:


----------



## the runner

*Palace of Justice*

Sorry, it is in dutch.



The Engineer said:


> Hierbij een bijdrage van mijn kant. Meer foto's zijn te vinden op mijn flickrpagina.
> 
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 48 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Grote zaal
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 01 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Andere grote zaal. De vrouw links op de foto had geen idee dat alles wat ze haar man? vertelde boven in de publieksruimte door een luidspreker te horen was....
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 08 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Vanaf de buitenkant zijn de posities van de gevelopeningen vreemd. Maar van binnen uit gezien zitten ze vaak wel op een logische plek...
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 12 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Alles is van marmer en hout. (ok, behalve de roltrap dan)
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 16 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> De plafonds vond ik wel een mooie afwisseling bij al dat marmer.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 10 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Dan nu wat foto's van de rondleiding in het 'beveiligde' gedeelte. Dit gedeelte van het gebouw is straks wanneer het in gebruik is niet toegankelijk voor normaal publiek.
> 
> Mooie.......gang welk achter de rechtszalen doorloopt.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 18 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Het restaurant voor personeel. Bevind zich ter plaatse van de loopbrug tussen de beide gebouwen. (door het raam nog te zien)
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 23 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> De daktuin. Door de sneeuw was het kunstwerk op de vloer niet te zien. De gevel is volledig 'gevuld' met planten. Maar die zijn nu nog een beetje dood.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 26 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Zowel op de vloer als aan de wand kunst in de vorm van een groot 'borduursel'
> 
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 28 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Zo moet het kunstwerk op de vloer van het dakterras er uit zien als er geen sneeuw ligt.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 30 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Afbeelding vanaf de 11e verdieping als er geen sneeuw is.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 31 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Op de verdiepingen vanaf de zevende (als ik het goed onthouden heb) worden gebruikt voor kantoren.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 36 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Tijdens mijn bezoek ging het steeds harder sneeuwen.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 41 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> De overige bebouwing van het dok
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 44 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Het was best druk. Met name de rij voor de rondleidingen was eigenlijk schandalig lang.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 46 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Aan het paleis zaten een aantal van deze bijzondere uitkragingen. Dat breekt de grote witte gevel iets.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 53 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> De gevels zijn nog niet helemaal klaar.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 64 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Tot slot nog even in de cel gezeten. Deze vinden zich in de kelder van het complex.
> 
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 57 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Lekker minimalistisch ingericht. Daar hou ik van. :nuts:
> 
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 58 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr
> 
> Dit zal waarschijnlijk de claustrofobiecel zijn. Het was de enige met glas erin.
> 
> 130209 Paleis van Justitie Adam 59 by The Engineer 023, on Flickr


----------



## the runner

*Amsterdam Airport Schiphol*

They build an new Hilton at the airport.









The old Hilton on the left.


----------



## the runner

*Rijksmuseum*



Го́голь;101890714 said:


> Architectuurrecensie in de Financial Times:
> 
> March 29, 2013 5:15 pm
> 
> The architecture of the Rijksmuseum
> 
> By Edwin Heathcote
> 
> The restored museum is as sophisticated, minimal and understated as Pierre Cuypers’ original was grand, eclectic and overblown, says the FT’s architecture critic
> 
> You could argue that in the 19th century, when cities grew faster than ever, the two principle civilising architectural archetypes were the station and the museum. These were the architectural extravaganzas that allowed the new city centres to build a new image. With his designs for a super-eclectic Flemish renaissance/French chateau/English municipal/Gothic mash-up of the city’s two key 19th-century buildings, the Central Station and the Rijksmuseum, the Dutch architect Pierre Cuypers (1827-1921) redefined Amsterdam. Both station and museum were characterised by an omnivorously historicising style, their huge mass and, perhaps most importantly, their resolute publicness. The station brought to Amsterdam a huge public space beneath a glorious iron roof, and the Rijksmuseum acted as a ceremonial gateway to the newly expanded city via an arch that ran right through its centre.
> 
> That arch, which allowed cyclists and pedestrians a shortcut from the historic centre to the greener western part of the city through the museum itself, became a fiercely contested space during the planning of the Rijksmuseum’s decade-long renovation. Cleaving the building in two and separating galleries, the bicycle path represented both a curatorial nightmare and a gesture of openness that made it an indispensable symbol of the city’s accessibility.
> 
> Cruz y Ortiz, the Spanish architectural practice appointed in 2001 as project architect for the renovation, has maintained the quirky divided structure while bringing the building together with a simplicity that conceals extraordinary complexity. During the renovation, construction workers moved around the site in boats as they laboured below the water-table to unite the halves beneath ground. Two vast courtyards have been revived as twin lungs which allow the galleries to breathe. Light pours into marble-clad, clean spaces which seem to glow even under the greyest of skies and which draw the eye to the huge spans of the iron roofs that evoke Cuypers’ station.
> 
> The Dutch fought the Eighty Years War to defeat a Spanish empire defined by elaborate Baroque architecture, and, when they won, they replaced it with their own Protestant, famously self-effacing style. Now the tables have turned. Next door is the rebuilt Stedelijk museum, which reopened last year with a giant gestural bathtub extension by the Dutch architects Benthem Crouwel that stands in contrast to the minimal, nearly naked and elegant interventions of the Spanish architects’ work at the Rijksmuseum.
> 
> It has taken a decade and cost €375m but the restored Rijksmuseum is as sophisticated, minimal and understated as Cuypers’ original was grand, eclectic and overblown. The result is a building that still allows the public to cycle right through it, that not only looks wonderful but also works wonderfully well.
> 
> _The Rijksmuseum reopens on April 13 after a 10-year closure_​
> Bron: http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/6a5fd26e-97a6-11e2-97e0-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2POO7Imax


With bicycleroad


----------



## el palmesano

^^ great!


----------



## the runner

*Mahler 1000*

Maybe they build this office(left) and residential(right) ever on the South Axis








Source: www.oeverzaaijer.nl


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

I will be going to Amsterdam this summer. Hopefully will be able to visit this beauty.


----------



## the runner

*Nieuw Waterlandplein*
New shopping center and residential towers


----------



## Hector Cyprus

Hello everybody, i wish you are all in a great mood! i am thinking of moving to Amsterdam for a year and since i am a member of Skyscrapercity i thought it would be easier to find some more information about students housing near the University of Amsterdam. If someone would like to help me i would really appreciate it! Please don't hesitate to contact me through my Facebook profile ( https://www.facebook.com/ektoras.neophytou) or through mail ([email protected]). 

Thanks a lot
and kind regards from Skyscrapercity Republic of Cyprus / Limassol


----------



## the runner

*Deloitte/AKD*



Michiel said:


>


*New HQ G-Star Raw*


*Student houses Sciencepark*



*IJdock*
Residential, Hotel, Office


Topaas said:


> 23-06:


*Oostpoort*
Shopping center and residential


----------



## El_Greco

I like the splash of colour.


----------



## the runner

New office AKZO Nobel


New office Stibbe on the same place


New residential Opzuid


New offices on the Southaxis, O&D VUmc and Deloitte AKD


Eenhoorngebied: New residential tower and renovation building for hotel.


New Hilton hotel on the Amsterdam Airport Schiphol









ArenA Towers Hotel, transformation from office to hotel


Overamstel area, mixed use


----------



## joey_122

Hi I am visiting your city for 3 days I was wondering from an architecturial point of view just so I know where to walk which are the top 5 neighborhoods for both modern and old architecture thank you. Your feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## the runner

*New projects*

Bernardus, residential special for old people


De Hallen, residential


400-500 Beethoven, office


900-1000 Mahler, office and residential


King&Queen, residential


Atlas ArenA, hotel


Hotel Culina


AkzoNobel and Stibbe, office


----------



## PortoNuts

Amsterdam is on the move. :cheers2;


----------



## the runner

*New HQ G-Star RAW*


----------



## PortoNuts

Fantastic. :cheers2:


----------



## the runner

*New u/c*

*Motel One*








The place:


*900-1000Mahler*








The place:


----------



## the runner

*Project list*

Hello something is in dutch. Hoogte=hight, woningen=livings, kantoor=office, functie=function

*Locatie projecten*









*Under construction*
*Deloitte/AKD*
Hoogte: ca 60 meter
Opdrachtgever: Deloitte & AKD i.c.m. Dienst Zuidas
Ontwerp: PLP/Architecture uit Londen, ontworpen door Lee Polisano en Ron Bakker
Bouwkundige architect: Oever & Zaaier architecten
Aannemer: G&S Bouw
Status: gereed begin 2014
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1386322&page=12









*O&D VUmc*
Afmetingen: 60x60x60 meter
Architect: EGM architecten
Functie: Medisch
Status: gereed medio 2014
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=679070&page=10









*Stibbe*
Hoogte: ongeveer 40 meter
Architect: Jo Coenen architects
Oppervlakte: • Office: 14.375 m²
Status: gereed 2015
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=684954&page=18









*AkzoNobel*
Hoogte: ca 50 meter
Architect: GroupA
Oppervlakte:• Office: 16.556 m²
Status: gereed 2015
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=684954&page=18









*Opzuid*
Hoogte: ca 21 meter
Architect: Diederendirrix architecten
Functie: apartments
Status: gereed begin 2014
Website: www.opzuidamsterdam.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478272&page=7










*900Mahler*
Hoogte: 77 meter
Architect: Inbo
Functie: apartments
Status: start fundation
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283359&page=22









*1000Mahler*
Hoogte: ca 28 meter
Architect: Oeverzaaijer architecten
Functie: office
Status: almost start fundation
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283359&page=22

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Bron: www.oeverzaaijer.nl

*Hotel Culina*
Architect: Hans Kollhoff architekten
Functie: hotel+museum
Status: place is ready to build
Website: www.vinkbouw.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283314&page=18









*De Hallen*
Hoogte: ca 40 meter
Architect: Faro architecten
Functie: apartments
Status: start fundation
Website: www.tramremisedehallen.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458936&page=7









*Oranjekwartier/King&Queen*
Hoogte: ca 54 meter
Architect: van Dam en partners
Functie: 200 rent apartments
Status: start fundation
Website: www.king-queenamsterdam.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=277440&page=16









*Overhoeks: Halve Maen*
Architect: Mecanoo architecten
Functie: 86 vrije sector rentappartments
Status: ready 2014
Website: www.overhoeks.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522606&page=69









*Blok 0*
Hoogte: ca 30 meter
Architect: diverse
Functie: living
Status: start fundation
Website: www.blok0.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466782&page=28 


*Wibauthuis*
Hoogte: 55 meter
Functie: school
Status: ready 2014
Website: www.amstelcampus.com
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=147755&page=15









*Wibautveste*
Hoogte: ca 30 meter
Architect: PBV architecten
Functie:72 luxe apartments
Gereed: 2014
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1061863&page=15









*Oostpoort*
Hoogte: verschillend
Architect: Supervisie: Soeters en van Eldonk
Functie: shops+living
Gereed: eind 2013 - 2014
Website: www.beleefoostpoort.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406369&page=21


*Oostpoort 3*
Hoogte: ca 28 meter
Architect: Soeters en van Eldonk
Functie: shops+livings
Status: begin 2014
Website: www.beleefoostpoort.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406369&page=21


*Sciencepark Studentenflat/Sciencepark 2*
Hoogte: ongeveer 50 meter
Architect: van Herrik de Kleyn Schroeder en de Jong
Functie: 605 studentenwoningen 95 onzelfstandig en 510 zelfstandig
Status: gereed begin 2014
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=158930&page=37
Website: www.scienceparkamsterdam.nl


*Eenhoorngebied/ Het Baken*
Hoogte: ongeveer 60 meter
Architect: VMX architects
Functie:130 startapartments
Status: in aanbouw
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1329635&page=8


*Villa Mokum*
Hoogte: ca 21 meter
Architect: Kampman architecten
Functie: studentliving
Status: in aanbouw
Website: www.villamokum.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436092&page=38









*Hotel Overamstel*
Hoogte: ca 80 meter
Architect: Mulderblauw+Paul de Ruiter
Functie: Hotel met 300 kamers. Totaal ca. 18.500 m² en 136 parkeerplaatsen (ca. 4.400 m²) met ca. 310 keys en twee kelderlagen.
Restaurant, brasserie, vergaderfaciliteiten, fitness, business club.
Status: start fundation
Website: www.overamstel.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436092&page=38


*Kavel 17*
Hoogte: ca 40 meter
Architect: OeverZaaijer
Functie: 4-sterrenhotel with 241 rooms
Status: start fundation
Website: www.gensvastgoed.nl
SSC:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=548960&page=60









*Courtyard Hotel by Mariott*
Hoogte: ca 40 meter
Architect: Architecten Cie
Functie: Hotel
Status: almost start fundation
Website: www.atlasarena.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588977&page=6









*M1-Toren*
Hoogte: ca 60 meter
Architect: Geurst en Schulze architecten
Functie: rent apartments
Status: ready beginning 2014
Website: www.centrumamsterdamnoord.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=374247&page=19









*Westermoskee*
Architect: Breitman
Functie: Mosque
Status: topped out
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322976&page=13









*Hasselaerhof*
Hoogte:
Architect: Busquets
Functie: appartments
Status: topped out
Website: www.stadgenoot.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427177&page=36










*Titaan*
Hoogte: ca 24 meter
Functie: 113 rent apartments
Status: second floor
Website: www.eigenhaard.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=88710&page=17









*Woonzorgcentrum Bernardus*
Hoogte: ca 20 meter
Architect: Architecten Cie
Functie: living and care
Status: kelder wordt gegraven(december 2013)
SSC:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1518977









*Beethoven 500*
Hoogte: ca 35 meter
Architect: Claus en Kaan
Functie: office
Status: place is ready to be build
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478272&page=7









*Beethoven 400*
Hoogte: ca 65 meter
Architect: UN Studio
Functie: office circa 14.000 bvo
Status: place is ready to be build
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1478272&page=7









*Motel One*
Hoogte: ca 28 meter
Architect:ZZDP architecten
Functie: hotel with 315 rooms
Status: Almost start fundation
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=317613&page=19
Union Investment heeft een turnkey koopcontract getekend voor het eerste hotel in Amsterdam van hoteloperator Motel One.








Impressie: www.zzdp.nl



*Proposed*

*Duke Tower*
Hoogte: ca 75 meter
Architect: Yves Lion
Functie: studentunits
Status: medio 2014
Website:
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283359&page=26









*Summertime*
Hoogte: ca 40 meter
Architect: Search
Functie: 200 livings
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283359&page=26









*Goldstar*
Hoogte: divers
Architect: Inbo
Functie: office
Website: www.maarsengroep.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=915508&page=19









*Nu.Vu*
Hoogte: ca 50 meter
Architect:Team V Architectuur
Functie: university
Status: bouwhekken geplaatst dec 2013
Website: www.vu.nl
SSC:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=915508&page=19









*Noordblok Stationplein*
Hoogte: ca 24 meter
Architect: DAM&Partners
Functie: 100 livings+shops
Status: in ontwikkeling
Website: www.damenpartners.nl
SSC:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283314&page=18









*Ravel Residence*
Architect: Oeverzaaijer architecten
Functie: 820 studentlivings
Status: start build 2014
Website: www.studentexperience.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=435772&page=4









*Hotel Spaklerweg*
Hoogte: 65 meter
Architect: Concrete
Functie: 250 hotelrooms
Status: start bouw 2014
Website: www.lingotto.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644213&page=2








http://www.architectenweb.nl/aweb/redactie/redactie_detail.asp?iNID=31753

*Pontsteiger*
Hoogte: ca 70 meter.
Architect: Arons en Gelauff
Functie: Appartments
Status: in ontwikkeling









*Buiksloterham*
Hoogte: divers
Architect: divers
Functie: most living
Website: www.noordwaarts.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=949382&page=5


*Mijlofts/NDSM*
Functie: live and work
Website: www.mijlofts.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516173&page=21









*Amsteltower*
Hoogte: 100 meter
Architect: Powerhouse Company
Functie: Hotel+Huurappartementen
Status: start to build 2015
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=136179&page=15









*Kea*
Hoogte: ca 60 meter
Architect: Klunder architecten
Functie: 152 apartments
Status: start bouw begin 2014
Website: www.scienceparkamsterdam.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=158930&page=37









*Woontoren Overamstel*
Hoogte: ca 60 meter
Architect: Mecanoo
Functie: living
Status: in progress
Website: www.overamstel.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=436092&page=38

_Mecanoo gaat in het Amstelkwartier voor ontwikkelaar Lingotto, in samenwerking met Hurks en APF International, een woontoren van 15.000 m2 ontwerpen met 500 m2 voorzieningen op straatniveau. Duurzaamheid, in de vorm van de toe te passen EPC-norm, was het belangrijkste criterium bij de selectie._



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*De Strip/Torens Overhoeks*
Hoogte: 100 meter
Architect: Bedauxdebrouwer
Functie: appartments
Status: in ontwikkeling
Website: www.overhoeks.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522606&page=69









*De Strip/Torens Overhoeks*
Hoogte: 75 meter
Architect: Paul de Ruiter
functie: apartments
Status: contracten getekend
Website: www.overhoeks.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522606&page=69
(de dikke)









*(Shell)Toren Overhoeks*
Hoogte: ca 65 meter
Architect: Arthur Staal. Renovatie: Claus en Kaan
Functie: Mixed use
Status: start renovatie juli 2014, gereed 2016
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522606&page=69



















*Kopgebouw Entrepot/ City Harbour Hotel*
Hoogte: 35 meter
Architect: Mulderblauw
Functie: Hotel
Status: build begin 2014
Website: www.amsterdamcityharbourhotel.nl









*Wiener en Co*
Architect: Arons en Gelauff
Functie: wonen
Status: start fundation
Website: www.wienerenco.nl









*4 Torens Karspeldreef*
Hoogte: ca 75 meter
Architect: Duinker van der Torre
Status: on hold
Website: www.dvdt.com









*Lelylaan*
Hoogte: 90 meter
Architect:
Functie: Hotel+living
Status: on hold
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=591507&page=6


*Sporthotel*
Hoogte: ca 50 meter
Architect: Rijnboutt
Functie: Hotel 220 kamers
Status: on hold
Website: www.citydevelopment.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=283314&page=18









*Studentencomplex Teleport*
Hoogte: ca 75 meter
Architect: Tangram architecten
Functie: Studentlivings
Status: on hold
Website: www.bricks-international.com
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=846942&page=17


*Fountainhead*
Hoogte: ca 60 meter
Architect: KCAP
Functie: appartments
Status: in de koelkast
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=195823&page=7









*Osdorperplein*
Hoogte: ca 50 meter
Architect: Bert Verwey
Functierogramma:8.000 m² detailhandel, food en beverage, ondergrondse parkeergarage, 265 woningen.
Status: on hold
Website: www.bertverwey.com
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=427177&page=36









*Nieuw Delflandplein*
Status: in ontwikkeling
Functie: appartments and office
Website: www.mjdenijs.com
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759176&page=10









*Centrum Amsterdam Noord*
Hoogte: divers
Architect: Soeters en van Eldonk
Functie: mixed use
Status: on hold
Website: www.centrumamsterdamnoord.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=374247&page=19









*Porcellis*
Hoogte: ca 52 meter
Architect: Heren 2
Functie: office
Status: on hold
Website: www.heren2.nl
SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466782&page=28









*Insulindeweg/De Smaragd*
Hoogte: ca 25 meter
Architect:M3H architecten
Functie: appartments
Status: you can buy now
Website:http://www.hallie-vanklooster.nl/Insulindeweg-1-ONG-07-AMSTERDAM-20131031135758391


----------



## the runner

*New Offices*

*900&1000Mahler*


















*400&500 Beethovenstraat*


----------



## MrAronymous

Some great shots of the new ped/bike tunnel underneath the tracks of Central Station from the Dutch forum:


Mojito said:


> Hier een korte impressie van de HHF Diepbouwmeet op Amsterdam Centraal van vorige week vrijdag, 28 februari 2014.
> 
> *11. *De noordelijke uitrit (IJzijde) van de Langzaamverkeerspassage (LVP), de voetgangers- en fietstunnel in het verlengde van de Nieuwezijds Voorburgwal/Martelaarsgracht.
> 
> 
> *12. *LVP gezien in noordelijke richting.
> 
> 
> *13. *LVP gezien in zuidelijke richting.
> 
> 
> *14. *Het tegelkunstwerk dat op een (eigenlijk Rotterdams) scheepvaarttafereel uit het Rijksmuseum is gebaseerd. Maar ja, op deze plaats willen we natuurlijk liever de drie Andreaskruizen op de spiegel van het schip zien staan. Dat het eigenlijk groen-wit-groen is zie je niet, in Delfts blauw. Een vrije interpretatie van de kunstenares (Irma Boom) zullen we maar zeggen.
> 
> 
> *15. *De HHF delegatie inspecteert de Langzaamverkeerspassage.
> 
> 
> *16. *Deze tunnel is zeer fraai in centraalperspectief. Het lijken er wel twee die koud tegen elkaar aan zijn geplakt.


----------



## MikeVegas

Wow pretty much sums up my delight in all these projects.


----------



## Ni3lS

Updated the first post of this thread with actual information according to the recent post by the runner.


----------



## the runner

*400-500 Beethovenstraat*


----------



## the runner

*IJburg II*

New part of Amsterdam for living.
Centrumeiland(Center Island) 22 hectare



























Mooiste Punt van IJburg









New bridge to IJburg I


----------



## the runner

*Het Baken*

Just 10 floors to go for this residential.


----------



## the runner

*AkzoNobel*

New HQ AkzoNobel


gustaveau said:


>


----------



## the runner

*Oostpoort*

New shoppingcenter in Amsterdam-Oost


the runner said:


>


----------



## the runner

*South Axis*

900-1000Mahler


Winbuks said:


>


400-500 Beethovenstraat


Winbuks said:


>


Opzuid


Momo1435 said:


>


----------



## the runner

*Holiday Inn Hotel*

Build as a office now it`s an hotel









Solar panels for the Amsterdam ArenA (Ajax stadium)


Mojito said:


> Picture from: Nuon-profiel op Flickr:


----------



## the runner

*Centraal station*

New busstation near central station.


Momo1435 said:


> 1. view from Movenpick Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 6. view from Regardz Zilveren Toren
> 
> 
> 
> 7


----------



## scale vision

*900 & 1000 Mahlerlaan Zuidax Amsterdam*

http://scalevision.nl/includes/architectonisch/05/architectonisch-05.html

Opdrachtgever: G&S vastgoed http://www.gensvastgoed.nl/
Architect: Inbo(900 Mahler) http://www.inbo.com/NL/Pages/default.aspx 
OeverZaaijer(1000 Mahler) http://www.oeverzaaijer.nl/
scale: 1:200


----------



## scale vision

*400 & 500 Beethovenstraat Zuidax Amsterdam *

http://scalevision.nl/includes/architectonisch/01/architectonisch-01.html

Opdrachtgever: G&S vastgoed
Architect: UN Studio (500 Beethovenstraat )blue building
Claus en Kaan Architecten (400 Beethovenstraat)white building
scale: 1:200


----------



## the runner

*Faralda NDSM Crane Hotel*

Hotel with 3 rooms in old harbour crane


Winbuks said:


>


Pictures from the very weird rooms here


----------



## the runner

*HQ AkzoNobel*


----------



## _Hawk_

by Ilya Varlamov


----------



## PortoNuts

Amsterdam never fails to amaze with such good projects. :cheers2:


----------



## the runner

*Mahler 900-1000*

With a little accident on the right.


gustaveau said:


>


----------



## the runner

*Busstation*

The fourth roof of Amsterdam Central station is finished. Now AMSTERDAM can be read on the 360 meter long roof. The right and left side of the roof were finished last year, but the middle piece could not be constructed until the work on a part of the North/South Line that lies underneath, was finished. The roof covers the new bus station with 22 bus stops. It is 22 meter high and 4500 glass plates, 29 trusses and 1500 tons of steel were used to construct the roof. Alderman of the City of Amsterdam, Maarten van Poelgeest, revealed the last piece of the roof to the public. 


P17 said:


> (bron)


----------



## the runner

*Hotels under contruction*

*Hotel Crowne Plaza*
300 rooms








Now:









*Hotel Culina*
102 rooms








Now:









*Motel One*
315 rooms








Now:









*Couryard by Marriott*
176 rooms








Now:









*Holiday Inn*
443 rooms
Now:









*Hotel Kavel 17*
241 rooms








Now:


----------



## the runner

*IJburg*

It`s not so bad to live in the city, here you can swim between the houses.








Picture: Henk de Wit


----------



## Manolo_B2

i wish our architects had this creativity in their projects like the dutch ones, amazing


----------



## the runner

*1000Mahler*

New office on the South Axis


Michiel said:


> 22 juni:


----------



## the runner

*IJburg*

New part of the city.


----------



## the runner

*HQ AkzoNobel*


----------



## the runner

*Kwintijn*

New residential in the old city


----------



## Shanghainese

I don´t like the most projects of Amsterdam. For me, they are ugly. Amsterdam should build more like Hans Kolhoff. The Hotel Culina looks very interessting and beautiful. The other projects are to clean.


----------



## gdipasqu

the runner said:


> New machine to make streets.


are you serious ? :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:
what is this machine. This is new ?
I never seen that before, we should have this kind of stuff in Paris too.:banana:


----------



## MrAronymous

On Monday June 1st a new passage (shopping gallery) and IJhal station hall at Central Station opened to the public. The other passage, the rest of the IJhal and the widening and renovation of the eastern station tunnel will be finished later.

The red corridor in the middle is the passage, which is faregate-free, and the red area directly next to the water (IJ Bay) underneath the bus station is the IJhal.










Here's some pics. There's some more in the same thread where the quote's from.


Wuppeltje said:


> Ik heb vandaag ook een kijkje genomen. Voor een klein stukje op hierzijnwij.nu, maar ook voor mijzelf en om de foto's hier te delen.
> 
> 
> Amsterdam Centraal 1 juni 2015 opening IJ-hal en IJ-passage by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Amsterdam Centraal 1 juni 2015 opening IJ-hal en IJ-passage by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Amsterdam Centraal 1 juni 2015 opening IJ-hal en IJ-passage by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Amsterdam Centraal 1 juni 2015 opening IJ-hal en IJ-passage by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Amsterdam Centraal 1 juni 2015 opening IJ-hal en IJ-passage by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Amsterdam Centraal 1 juni 2015 opening IJ-hal en IJ-passage by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Amsterdam Centraal 1 juni 2015 opening IJ-hal en IJ-passage by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Amsterdam Centraal 1 juni 2015 opening IJ-hal en IJ-passage by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr


----------



## the runner

*900Mahler*

11 floors to go


the runner said:


> Metselen begane grond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/611131512667439104


More projects around:


the runner said:


> Twitter: https://twitter.com/sebastiaancapel/status/609310342536151040


----------



## the runner

*Towers Overhoeks*

One residential tower and one Maritim Hotel tower


----------



## the runner

Buiksloterham: residential buildings









Docklands









South Axis (Zuidas)


the runner said:


> @david_0606: Amazing view from @VU_hoofdgebouw at @ZuidasAmsterdam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/david_0606/status/612969799426162688


Offices Beethovenstraat

IMG_0975 by Momo1435, on Flickr

Hotel Amstelkwartier









Blok 0 (Block 0)
Just the beginning of a new area, now a lot of grass









King and behind Queen









Amstelkwartier with bikeroad


----------



## the runner

*North/Southline*

New metroline center Amsterdam 


Wuppeltje said:


> Gé Dubbelman heeft een mooi fotorondje gemaakt bij station Vijzelgracht.
> 
> 
> 17 juni Vijzelgracht-3 by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 17 juni Vijzelgracht-4 by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 17 juni Vijzelgracht-5 by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 17 juni Vijzelgracht-6 by NoordZuidlijn NoordZuidlijn, on Flickr


----------



## the runner

900Mahler, residential tower


the runner said:


> Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/625637046699356160


Amstelkwartier, residentials








Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/625286339882315776

Hotel Amstelkwartier, 8 floors to go








Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/625282208270561280

Porcellis, new office Calvin KLein








Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/625640791021629440

Blok 0, residentials








Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/625647903856533505

400-500 Beethovenstraat, offices








Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/625285008928964608

Stadionplein, residential and hotel








Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/625642210793553920

Pontsteiger: new tower in the harbour








Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/625638335378276352


----------



## the runner

*South Axis*

900Mahler:


the runner said:


> Mooi weer om foto`s te maken


----------



## the runner

*Hotel Amstelkwartier*

More high buildings about one year in front of the first picture


the runner said:


> Het braakliggende terrein is van het deelgebied Weespertrekvaart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/628207467210637312
> 
> Vanaf de Utrechtsebrug


----------



## the runner

*New coming projects*

Zeeburgereiland:
Apartments








Twitter: https://twitter.com/thijsasselbergs/status/630682383411449856

Havenstraatterrein:
Apartments









Sportshotel:









Little Manhatten:
Student houses


----------



## the runner

*Nautique-living*

Source www.verweijmungra.nl



























Location now:









NDSM: http://www.biesterbos.nl/#/projecten/amsterdam-waterfront/beelden/1


----------



## the runner

*BSH*

Left Black Jack and right Patch 22








Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/632867827461001216

Docklands:









Superlofts en Puuur BSH:








Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/632868797943296000

Koopmans:


----------



## the runner

*Coming projects Southaxis*


----------



## the runner

*@Home Zeeburgereiland*

New residential


the runner said:


> September start construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bron: www.lingotto.nl


----------



## the runner

*BSH*

New residentials:


Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_8831 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## the runner

*Amstelkwartier*

New residentials:









Bron: www.lingotto.nl


----------



## the runner

*900 Mahler*

All apartments are sold out.


the runner said:


> Picture from Momo


----------



## the runner

*Adam tower*










@Adam_Toren: "Finally my bandages are off. I can see Amsterdam clearly now! #Botox #ADAMToren #Amsterdam"


----------



## the runner

*Parkblok*

New apartments:


----------



## the runner

*Houthavens*

It`s only the beginning, much more apartments and water is coming.


the runner said:


> Spaarndammertunnel for cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/645985953354485760


----------



## Manolo_B2

Really nice and high quality development in Amsterdam!
Good they stick to that unmistakable dutch style, not like Zurich.


----------



## Josedc

Dutch engineering amazes me...


----------



## the runner

*IJburg*

They make here places for ships were you can live in.


----------



## the runner

*South Axis*









Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/649953809674936320

Westermoskee (mosque)


Dutchal1942 said:


> 1,
> 
> moskeeoverdag2000 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> moskee42000 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> moskee32000 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> moskee2 by albert bakker, on Flickr


Van Gogh Museum


Dutchal1942 said:


> van Gogh Museum. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## the runner

*Ravel*










An Attractive Zuidas

Klaas de Boer, director of Zuidas, Amsterdam City Council: “Lot P15 Ravel is a unique place in Zuidas. OVG’s proposal, designed by MVRDV, has a bold and distinctive architectural appearance and marks a crucial turning point in the development of Zuidas into a mixed area with housing, employment and services. This plan effectively increases the attractiveness of Zuidas.”

Unique and Accessible

Coen van Oostrom, CEO of OVG Real Estate: “With this project we wanted to introduce an innovative building into what is becoming an increasingly popular district of Amsterdam. The building is, to a large degree, open to the public; the public space literally extends into, and over, the building. We are honoured to provide Zuidas with a uniquely designed building by MVRDV which carries international recognition and will contribute to a local sustainable and innovative living – and working – environment.”

“The houses have bay windows with beautiful views and large balconies with lots of vegetation, turning the whole building into a kind of village green,” says Winy Maas, architect and co-founder of MVRDV.

“We combine the quality of living in a green environment with the central location and the excitement of an urban environment in this unique location” 
Source: www.ovgrealestate.nl


----------



## Phobos

^Mahanakhon and Habitat 67 mash up feat. MVRDV
:lol:


----------



## the runner

*Jan Evertsenstraat*

Totaly 2200 apartments









More: https://www.amsterdam.nl/wonen-leef.../bouw/gebiedsontwikkeling/westelijk-deel-jan/


----------



## MrAronymous

^^ but that's not yet set in stone, is it?



the runner said:


>


Updated version










The yellow building in front has already been finished for a while now, and the two white buildings on the left are nearing completion (search for Beethoven on previous page). The thread for the tower can be found here.


----------



## the runner

*Houthavens(wood harbour)*

Nice projects


Mojito said:


> *1. *Porcellis.
> 
> 20151010_Porcellis by PCFR 76, on Flickr
> 
> *2. *Blok 0.
> 
> 20151010_Blok0 by PCFR 76, on Flickr
> 
> *3. *Houthavens: Pontsteiger en Blok 0.
> 
> 20151010_Houthavens by PCFR 76, on Flickr


Zuidas(south axis)


P17 said:


> bron: @dave0606





Mojito said:


> *1. *Crowne Plaza Amstelkwartier vanaf metrostation Van der Madeweg.
> 
> 20151010_CrownePlaza_MDW by PCFR 76, on Flickr
> 
> *2. *Crowne Plaza Amstelkwartier vanaf metrostation Spaklerweg.
> 
> 20151010_CrownePlaza_SLW by PCFR 76, on Flickr


----------



## the runner

*Hotel Amstelkwartier*

With nursery on the roof.

Pictures from Twitter: https://twitter.com/Mulderblauw/status/656409470793334784

Vegetables and fruit groing on the roof. The prefabricated construction is getting montage @JPvanEesterenBV @PdRarchitects 




























(sorry for my bad English)


----------



## MrAronymous

Not nursery. Greenhouse 

The pre-fabricated facade of this building features shutters which automatically close when there's nobody in the room, as to save energy. Aiming to be a very ecofriendy (BREEAM I believe?) tower.

Edit: ""Greenhouse"" 



Michiel said:


> Zo zou het er uit moeten gaan zien:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bron: Arup


----------



## inno4321

the runner said:


> An Attractive Zuidas
> 
> Klaas de Boer, director of Zuidas, Amsterdam City Council: “Lot P15 Ravel is a unique place in Zuidas. OVG’s proposal, designed by MVRDV, has a bold and distinctive architectural appearance and marks a crucial turning point in the development of Zuidas into a mixed area with housing, employment and services. This plan effectively increases the attractiveness of Zuidas.”
> 
> Unique and Accessible
> 
> Coen van Oostrom, CEO of OVG Real Estate: “With this project we wanted to introduce an innovative building into what is becoming an increasingly popular district of Amsterdam. The building is, to a large degree, open to the public; the public space literally extends into, and over, the building. We are honoured to provide Zuidas with a uniquely designed building by MVRDV which carries international recognition and will contribute to a local sustainable and innovative living – and working – environment.”
> 
> “The houses have bay windows with beautiful views and large balconies with lots of vegetation, turning the whole building into a kind of village green,” says Winy Maas, architect and co-founder of MVRDV.
> 
> “We combine the quality of living in a green environment with the central location and the excitement of an urban environment in this unique location”
> Source: www.ovgrealestate.nl


^^
most fascinating building


----------



## the runner

*Intermezzo*




























Twitter: https://twitter.com/theovanleur/status/657493871690170368

Now:


----------



## the runner

*Pontsteiger*










Now:


Oeg said:


> Bron


----------



## the runner

*Pontsteiger*

Here a better pic:


----------



## the runner

*Gershwin Brothers*

Start construction october.

Artist impressions: Beeldenfabriek, LEVS architecten www.levs.nl


----------



## the runner

*Buiksloterham*

Great pictures from this men in Amsterdam-North


Dutchal1942 said:


> foto3 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> foto5 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> foto5b by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> foto8 by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## the runner

*Amsterdam Zuidoost (south east)*

With Ajax stadium ArenA


----------



## the runner

For sale:


Kris said:


> Kopblok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vd-k.eu


----------



## the runner

*900Mahler*

Apartments on Southaxis


Momo1435 said:


> vandaag
> 
> 
> IMG_9925 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_9928 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## the runner

*Pontsteiger*

Height 90 meters


the runner said:


> www.pontsteiger.nl


Now:


the runner said:


> Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/665902851651145730


----------



## the runner

*Haut*

New residential tower about 65 meters high. Start construction around summer 2017


WMP1978 said:


> Architect: http://teamv.nl/
> Website: www.haut.nl


----------



## the runner

*Pontsteiger*



the runner said:


> Bouw @Pontsteiger door @MJ_deNijs @DuraVermeer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/MJ_deNijs/status/757817431263813633


More information: www.pontsteiger.nl


----------



## the runner

*La Reine*

Very nice


the runner said:


> Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/756862116716507136


----------



## the runner

*Loyens&Loeff*

Proposed office 80 meters


----------



## the runner

*Frame*

Residential


Barricade said:


>


More: www.frame.amsterdam


----------



## the runner

Houses of gold


the runner said:


> Arons en Gelauff
> ‏@aronsengelauff
> #wienerenco in avondzon. Samen met @Heijmansnl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/aronsengelauff/status/766691587497820160


ZUIDAS
Floor from balls


the runner said:


>


----------



## Axelferis

Please i' m going to amsterdam in october. I want to know if Amsterdam zuid (amsterdam arena neighborood) is safe.
Is it easily linked to the center of city?

Thank you


----------



## the runner

^^
Zuid is very save. It`s also the best place for living.


----------



## Axelferis

Thanx


----------



## Momo1435

Amsterdam Zuid is very safe, but Amsterdam Arena area = Amsterdam Zuidoost (Southeast), which doesn't have the same reputation as Amsterdam Zuid, but still far from dangerous. And the area around the Amsterdam Arena is a shopping and office district, it's the safest part of this side of Amsterdam. 

As a tourist he biggest chance that you become the victim of crime is in the city center. There you got to watch out of for the usual things, like pick pockets, nothing different then in any major European city. Just be careful. And if you're going to use drugs, do it responsibly. It's too easy for these criminals to rob someone who is completely stoned. 

The Amsterdam Arena area has excellent connections with the city center, the direct metro line to Amsterdam Central Station brings you to the center in just under 15 minutes.


----------



## the runner

*Zuidas*

New residentials


Dutchal1942 said:


> Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr





the runner said:


> Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/770229891476385792


----------



## Axelferis

Momo1435 said:


> And if you're going to use drugs, do it responsibly. It's too easy for these criminals to rob someone who is completely stoned.


Thank you but sorry i smoke nothing. I hate this stupidity


----------



## the runner

*Rivierstaete*

Renovation old office. Now they are moving the cladding.


the runner said:


> Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/775335034580529152


----------



## the runner

*Zuidas*









Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/777559654759006208

Overhoeks








Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/777559125463031808


----------



## the runner

*Xavier*

Now under construction








More: www.xavier020.nl (also in english)



the runner said:


> Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/777852306050183168


Also new under construction: Westkavel
361 student livings


----------



## the runner

*New HQ Booking.com*

Near the Central Station


----------



## the runner

*More Booking.com*


----------



## the runner

*Valley*

Groundwork starts 1 November!








Source: www.ovgrealestate.nl


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ wow


----------



## Axelferis

The eye
The eye by axelferis, sur Flickr


----------



## the runner

*Valley*

Next month starts groundwork



MrAronymous said:


>


----------



## towerpower123

That will be a spectacular environment once actually built! It is an architectural equivalent of an Amethyst Giode.
https://www.google.com/search?q=carved+crystal&safe=off&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS560US560&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=662&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiVxZ-AqPfPAhWj8YMKHSvDDWgQ_AUIBygC#safe=off&tbm=isch&q=amethyst+geode&imgrc=GwMJFb9fh8wrhM%3A


----------



## the runner

*Westbeat*

Amsterdam-West











Hoogloper said:


> architectenweb.nl


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ welll, that certainly is out of the ordinary and interesting


----------



## the runner

*Gershwin Block 1B*

Looks like Lego


Kris said:


> Blok 1B, dok architecten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alle info: https://www.odnzkg.nl/mozard/!suite42.scherm1260?mObj=305636


----------



## Android2001

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ welll, that certainly is out of the ordinary and interesting


We need to see more architecture like that in every city.


----------



## the runner

*Zuidas*



gedoogbeleid said:


> freshmenmedia: Last week �� #drone #shot #amsterdam #work #video #film #zuidas
> 
> bron


Summertime


gedoogbeleid said:


> sanderwoertman: (Deel van) woongebouw Summertime ontworpen door Search. #architectuur #wonen #zuidas
> 
> Instagram


----------



## the runner

*Sluisbuurt*

New part of Amsterdam in the east


----------



## [email protected]

/\
That looks like a possible new tallest building for Amsterdam.


----------



## MrAronymous

Yep;



Hoogloper said:


> parool.nl


----------



## the runner

*Sluishuis*

380 apartments



Hoogloper said:


> parool.nl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barcodearchitects.com


----------



## Axelferis

why cubism is such pregnant in Holland architecture towers?


----------



## MrAronymous

We're a pragmatic people so like space efficiency. But those buildings at Sluisbuurt still need to be designed, these are just some volume sketches, if that's what you're talking about. If you're talking about Valley and Summertime; those cubic bulb outs are just a current global trend.


----------



## towerpower123

The bump outs accommodate balconies without looking like tacked on pieces. It gives a unique look to the tower. 

As far as the Sluisbuurt, what mass transit access is planned for that? Even though it is just conceptual massing, the variation is scale and height and the density is awesome. If only the rest of the world could learn from that when laying out New Town projects.

By the way, more views of it.


















http://www.nul20.nl/sluisbuurt-zeeburgereiland-krijgt-woontorens-tot-143-meter



















The massive avenues in that image are the only problem as the new city district is divided into 4 separate pieces with few ways of crossing them.
http://www.dearchitect.nl/nieuws/2016/11/10/hoge-torens-sluisbuurt-zeeburgerailand.html

The article states that Phase 1 will have about 5,500 apartments and 100,000 square meters of other uses. By 2025, when fully complete, it will have 50,000 apartments, all in an attempt to keep the city corraled within its existing area rather than sprawling. The skinny bridge is a bicycle bridge since it is Amsterdam afterall...


----------



## MrAronymous

They are looking into expanding tram services, metrofication of the light rail that currently runs along the island to Central Station is also still a vague possibility.


----------



## the runner

*Duivendrechtse Vaart*

Start construction 2018


----------



## MrAronymous

That's not the actual design..


----------



## the runner

*New Datacenter*

100,000 m2 Datacenter start construction end 2017








More info: www.caransa.nl

New office Kop van Zuidas


----------



## Axelferis

Is it true that you cannot in Holland build very high due to waters?


----------



## 036Almere

^^
No.


----------



## the runner

Narva-eiland/Houthavens









New hotel:








More: www.amsterdam.nl/projecten/houthaven


----------



## the runner

*Zeeburgereiland*









Photo: CHonselaar

Impression


----------



## the runner

*3N4*

219 residentials










swinn.nl


----------



## Axelferis

those blocks are awful and represent XXI th century


----------



## Weissenberg

Axelferis said:


> those blocks are awful and represent XXI th century


This is actually very true. I remember visiting my buddy in New York a while back and he said that's what he doesn't understand about Holland: Why do we keep building these commieblocks if they're being associated with everything what's worst in the 20th century architecture?


----------



## Suburbanist

Weissenberg said:


> This is actually very true. I remember visiting my buddy in New York a while back and he said that's what he doesn't understand about Holland: Why do we keep building these commieblocks if they're being associated with everything what's worst in the 20th century architecture?


Tall residential buildings are not a problem if they are not filled with mostly low income residents with also disproportionate share of problematic households (mental illness, addictions, dysfunctional families) or if they don't become semi ghettos with overwhelming presence of people who don't speak language of the place and isolate themselves. 

These tall buildings are not cheap, nor social housing. They will be fine. 

Netherlands is generally a gloomy weather country so the extra space around buildings helps bring in more sun


----------



## Weissenberg

Suburbanist said:


> These tall buildings are not cheap, nor social housing. They will be fine.


You see, the "commieblocks" from 1960s were supposed to be the new golden standard of living. Perfectly designed, ultramodern neighborhoods they said, they'll be fine they said.


----------



## the runner

*Amsteltower*









Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/843821407482056705

About one year


----------



## the runner

*Houthavens*

(Wood harbour)


P17 said:


> @LooijenTweet: "Woonkelder en appartementen in prefab cascobouw Houthaven Amsterdam @AmsterdamWoont @amsterdam_ij @WaalBouw @bpd_nl"


----------



## the runner

The New Atrium


Michiel said:


>


Pontsteiger


Oeg said:


>


Intermezzo


Michiel said:


> 25 maart:


Nu.Vu


Michiel said:


> Vanuit The Edge:


----------



## the runner

*Pontsteiger*

15 Floors to go


Oeg said:


> bron


----------



## the runner

*Zuidas*

Second center Amsterdam


Dutchal1942 said:


> 1,
> zuidas8 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> 2,
> Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> 3,
> zuidas7 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> 4,
> zuidas6 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> 5,
> zuidas5 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> 6,
> zuidas4 by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## the runner

Next to the Ajax Arena Stadium, project with hotel, office, theater and 700 apartments








Source: www.am.nl


----------



## MrAronymous

Axelferis said:


> those blocks are awful and represent XXI th century


The architect is actually known for making very sleek modern stuff. I'm sure it will look better in real life. 

This project will be accompanied by these 2 new projects:

Gare du Nord (plot 1n2)










Plot Z1










_________
Some other projects: 


Plot 3D at Houthavens










New industrial offices at Houthavens




























Affordable housing in Noord










Plot 4H at Amstelkwartier










"The Duchess" at Amstelkwartier


















De Spakler at Amstelkwartier (very controversial on the Dutch forum :lol: )



Its_ 038-zwolle said:


> Update met telefoon


Transformation of offices into residential units on the edge of Amstelkwartier


----------



## the runner

*WTC*


----------



## MrAronymous

Gaasperdammertunnel


the runner said:


>


Pieter de Hoochstraat


Hoogloper said:


>


Sloterdijk N plot


Hoogloper said:


>


Zeeburgereiland block 11


Hoogloper said:


>


Rivierstaete reclad nearing completion


the runner said:


>


The Gustav


Cobblepot said:


>


The George


Cobblepot said:


>


Plot 20A eco-friendly building at Buiksloterham


Hoogloper said:


>


Some more detailed images of Zuidblok at Nieuw Delflandplein (older renderings on previous page)


Hoogloper said:


>


New building in central Amsterdam


Momo1435 said:


> IMG_1224 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## the runner

*Houthavens*

New part of Amsterdam


P17 said:


> @LooijenTweet: "kelderbouw.nl en
> MBScascobouw.nl in #Houthaven Amsterdam @amsterdam_ij @AmsterdamWoont @WaalBouw @bpd_nl_nw @Houthavens"





Dutchal1942 said:


> Foto 1
> 
> foto1 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> foto2
> 
> foto2 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> foto3
> 
> foto3 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> foto4
> 
> foto4 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> foto5.
> 
> foto5 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> foto6.
> 
> foto6 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> 
> foto7.
> 
> foto7 by albert bakker, on Flickr
> 
> 
> foto8.
> 
> foto8 by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## PortoNuts

Great updates.


----------



## FelixMadero

Impressive.


----------



## the runner

*Blok 0*


----------



## MrAronymous

*New Projects*

*Houthavens*|Amsterdam-West

Family housing



















______________________________
*Sloterdijk-Centrum*|Sloterdijk|Haven-Stad|Amsterdam-Nieuw West

Block N










______________________________
*Lumion School*|Amsterdam-West

Building new and rehabilitating old



















______________________________
*Amstelkwartier*|Overamstel|Amsterdam-Oost

Individual developments










Already under construction; "Ada"










______________________________
*Huidekoperstraat redevelopment*|Amsterdam-Centrum



















______________________________
*Overhoeks*|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord

New buildings unveiled

1 "Vosges"









2


MrAronymous said:


>


3









______________________________
*Holland Park*|Diemen-Zuid|Diemen

The plan is already under construction, but the 2 towers and blocks up front are new.










______________________________
*Centrumeiland*|IJburg II|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost

Couple of houses



















______________________________
*Westerpark-West*|Amsterdam-West










______________________________
*Kenniskwartier*|Zuidas|Buitenveldert|Amsterdam-Zuid

New sketches and model of Kenniskwartier, with new (higher) height limit.





































______________________________
*Klaasje*|Bankras|Amstelveen










______________________________
*De Drie Koningen* (The Three Kings)|Sportheldenbuurt|Zeeburgereiland|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost

Conversion of silos on former water treatment facility site

Competition Winners: TANK, Brouwerij 't IJ
Dimensions: 23m high silos, 15m wooded crowns
Amenities: Children play areas, spa, event space, one hotel room, 'foodlab', brewery café, restaurant, offices, 3 public rooftops.
Due: 2020


----------



## lezgotolondon

Great new projects!

Amsterdam is and will be booming, is the new rising city in Europe.

You need to build lots of housing, transports and hotels.
I'm glad the new projects looks good and they do not have that clean yet cold and sad look most modern architecture has.


----------



## MrAronymous

The good weather on the pictures of building project is the result of the allmighty Dutch car lobby. You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## the runner

Old and new


P17 said:


> @simonekukenheim: "Kijk nou toch eens, wat een plaatje! #Amsterdam �� #blauwbrug #magerebrug"


----------



## MrAronymous

*New Projects*

______________________________
*Allard Pierson Museum extension*|Binnenstad|Amsterdam-Centrum










______________________________
*Kerkstraat 403*|Grachtengordel|Binnenstad|Amsterdam-Centrum










______________________________
*Foeliestraat 2-8*|Rapenburg|Binnenstad|Amsterdam-Centrum









______________________________
*Renewal of Waterlooplein market*|Binnenstad|Amsterdam-Centrum










______________________________
*Plot 1A*|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord










______________________________
*Plot 4A*|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord










______________________________
*Republica*|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord



















______________________________
*Plot O block 4+5*|Sloterdijk-Centrum|Haven-Stad|Amsterdam-West

90m and 40m tall 
student housing and medium priced housing
modular construction
due ~2020










































______________________________
*Amsterdam International Community School *|Buitenveldert|Amsterdam-Zuid

































______________________________
*Sumatraplantsoen social housing*|Indische Buurt|Amsterdam-Oost

















______________________________
*Europahuis*|Eenhoorngebied|Watergraafsmeer|Amsterdam-Oost

Office conversion to mixed-use



















______________________________
*Baken van Narva*|Narva-eiland|Houthavens|Amsterdam-West




























______________________________
*Marius Bauerstraat 30*|Delflandpleinbuurt|Amsterdam-Nieuw-West

Office transformation to residential










______________________________
*Zuidkavel social housing*|Elzenhagen-Noord|Buikslotermeer|Amsterdam-Noord



















______________________________
*Ricardo Residences*|Riekerpolder Businesspark|Amsterdam-Nieuw-West

office to residences transformation



















______________________________
*Keynes*|Riekerpolder Businesspark|Amsterdam-Nieuw-West

office to residences transformation



















______________________________
*Bijlmerplein*|Amsterdamse Poort|ArenaPoort|Amsterdam-Zuidoost

Mixed-use building/shopping area renewal



















______________________________
*A Pier*|Amsterdam Airport Schiphol





































______________________________
*Plot 29BC social housing*|Sportheldenbuurt|Zeeburgereiland|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost










______________________________
*Berkhoutlocatie*|Cruquiusgebied|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost










______________________________
*Kop van Cruquius*|Cruquiusgebied|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost

60m tall



















______________________________
*Aan het IJ*|Overhoeks|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord


----------



## the runner

Amstelkwartier


fridayinla said:


> Vanuit het nieuwe QO Amsterdam Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enter*, van alle kanten


De Steltloper
Foto vanuit de Sluisbuurt

Twitter: https://twitter.com/FWoerden/status/978313955994210304


----------



## the runner

*Y-Towers*

From left to right are towers 3, 4 and 5(Bold) under contruction








Now:


Momo1435 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> IMG_2524 by Momo1435, on Flickr


ZÜBLIN Nederland builds the Y-TOWERS
Two gigantic new towers in the centre of Amsterdam. That's not easy as beans. ZÜBLIN Nederland wil build the Y-TOWERS in three years time. Discover all the information about the project on this website.
Website: www.y-towers.zublin.nl (also in English)


----------



## MrAronymous

*New Projects*

*Bakboord social housing*|Overhoeks|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord










______________________________
*Plot M*|Overhoeks|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord










______________________________
*Joaney River*|Joan Muyskenweg|De Omval|Amsterdam-Oost

Residential and offices










______________________________
*CPO Amstelbest*|Amstelkwartier|De Omval|Amsterdam-Oost










______________________________
*Groen van Prinstererlaan 114*|Stadshart|Amstelveen










______________________________
*Stadswerf Oostenburg*|Oostenburgereiland|Oostenlijke Eilanden|Amsterdam-Centrum





































______________________________
*Conradhuis*|Amstelcampus|Weesperzijde|Amsterdam-Oost

University of Amsterdam cancelled this project a couple of years ago due to budget constraints. It's now back on the table. It will house the faculty of engineering.



















______________________________
*De Karsp!*|Bullewijk|Amstel III|Amsterdam-Zuidoost


MrAronymous said:


> Karspelweg (non-final) housing - Amstel III|Bullewijk|Amsterdam-Zuidoost


It's got a name now




























______________________________
*Stoofbrug*|De Wallen|Binnenstad|Amsterdam-Centrum

3D printed bridge


----------



## wakka12

Fantastic. Amsterdam just keeps getting more beautiful, how amazing it is to see a city have so much respect for its heritage while still producing such progressive and fascinating modern architecture


----------



## MrAronymous

*SPOT Amsterdam*|Bullewijk|Amstel III|Amsterdam-Zuidoost

Developer: COD, DUQER
Masterplan: KAAN Architects
Landscape and interior design: Inside Outside
Construction start: 2019
website












MrAronymous said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous

*New Projects*

*Mannourystraat*|Oranjekwartier|Amsterdam Nieuw-West



















______________________________
*My-loft WFC*|Lelylaan|Amsterdam Nieuw-West










______________________________
*Candido*|Kop van Cruquius|Cruquiusgebied|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost










______________________________
*Meervaart Hotel*|Centrum Nieuw-West|Osdorp|Amsterdam Nieuw-West










______________________________
*Scheepvaartkwartier block A & B*|Centrum Nieuw-West|Osdorp|Amsterdam Nieuw-West




























______________________________
*De Warren*|Centrumeiland|IJburg|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost










______________________________
*Peper*|Westerpark-West|Amsterdam-West



















______________________________
*Zout*|Westerpark-West|Amsterdam-West


----------



## Suburbanist

They should build a new island at the IJbrug, a smallish island that would have just one supertall overlooking the whole city, the lake and the Waterland municipality fields. Something >300m


----------



## MrAronymous

*Alfa Business Campus*|Haven-Stad|Amsterdam-Westpoort



Kris said:


> Location


______________________________
*SCC Amsterdam Project Overview Map*


----------



## the runner

New plans

Sluisbuurt

2018.06.04_Sluisbuurt08 by PCFR 76, on Flickr

NDSM

2018.06.04_NDSM01 by PCFR 76, on Flickr


Hamerkwartier

2018.06.04_Hamerkwartier01 by PCFR 76, on Flickr

Pictures by Mojito


----------



## Suburbanist

Up and up!

Now let's hope for a 400m supertall... Tricky thing is where... anywhere close to the Zuidas is tricky because of Schiphol. In the historical pre-18th century core there is little chance. So maybe on the former temporary beach at IJbrug.


----------



## droneriot

Well isn't that a modest hope. How about hoping for a 200m skyscraper first?


----------



## the runner

*NDSM*

The Amsterdam house market is booming
Nautique Living









Pontkade
With an old Russian submarine


----------



## MrAronymous

*New Projects*

*RAI convention center expansion*|Rivierenbuurt|Zuidas|Amsterdam-Zuid










______________________________
*Gedempt Hamerkanaal*|Hamerkwartier|Nieuwendammerham|Amsterdam-Noord










______________________________
*World Fashion Centre*|Amsterdam-Nieuw-West

600 New residential buildings partly on top of existing monument listed buildings.



















______________________________
*Pontkade*|NDSM|Amsterdam-Noord

Just some new pictures of the latest design


Hoogloper said:


> cie.nl


______________________________
*Marktkwartier*|Food Center Amsterdam|Amsterdam-West
Redevelopment from industrial/commercial to prime-location inner city residential. New sketch after years of silence.










______________________________
*Amstel Spiegel*|Amstelkwartier|Overamstel|Amsterdam-Oost










______________________________
*Arryan Mosque + Parnassia*|Waterlandpleinbuurt|Amsterdam-Noord



















*Metropolitan area:*

______________________________
*De Open Veste*|Kop West|Purmerend










______________________________
*De Nieuwe Kern*|Duivendrecht|Ouder-Amstel

Other municipality between Amsterdam-Oost and Amsterdam-Zuidoost, connecting Amstelkwartier and Arena area.










______________________________
*Straat van Messina*|Kostverloren|Amstelveen










______________________________
*Hyde Park*|Beukenhorst-West|Hoofddorp

Urban plan by MVRDV









Barcode Architects:


MrAronymous said:


>


Manuelle Gautrand:




























______________________________
:discoduck: *SkyscraperCity Amsterdam Project Overview Map* kept up to date by yours truly


----------



## MrAronymous

*Project updates*

*Y Towers*|Overhoeks|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord











fridayinla said:


>


______________________________
*Breeze Hotel*|Haveneiland|IJburg|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost











the runner said:


> Breeze hotel


______________________________
*European Medicines Agency*|Vivaldi|Zuidas|Buitenveldert|Amsterdam-Zuid











Momo1435 said:


>


______________________________
*Holland Park*|Diemen











MrAronymous said:


>


______________________________
*Nhow RAI Hotel*|Kop Zuidas|Zuidas|Amsterdam-Zuid











mokumbouw said:


>


______________________________
*De Steltloper*|Sporenburg|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*Banneplein*|Banne-Buiksloot|Amsterdam-Noord










fridayinla said:


>


______________________________
*Xavier*|Gershwin|Zuidas|Buitenveldert|Amsterdam-Zuid











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*Amsterdam City Harbbour Hotel*|Cruquiuseiland|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*Van der Valk Hotel Zuidas*|Vivaldi|Zuidas|Amsterdam-Zuid











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*Up Mountain*|Stadshart|Amstelveen











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*Heroes*|Sportheldenbuurt|Zeeburgereiland|Zeeburg|Amsterdam-Oost











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*Booking.com HQ*|Oosterdokseiland|Amsterdam-Centrum











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*Sud Amsterdam*|Kop Zuidas|Zuidas|Amsterdam-Zuid











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*Enter*|Amstelkwartier|Overamstel|Amsterdam-Oost











Momo1435 said:


>


______________________________
*De Keizer*|Binnenstad|Amsterdam-Centrum











Hoogloper said:


>


______________________________
*Capital C*|Weesperpleinbuurt|Amsterdam-Centrum











P17 said:


>


______________________________
*Kerkstraat*|Binnenstad|Amsterdam-Centrum











Hoogloper said:


>


______________________________
*State Amsterdam*|Kop Weespertrekvaart|Amstelkwartier|Amsterdam-Oost











mokumbouw said:


>





mokumbouw said:


>


______________________________
*Frame*|Houthavens|Amsterdam-West











fridayinla said:


>





ergro said:


>


______________________________
*Boot&Co*|Houthavens|Amsterdam-West











Hoogloper said:


>





fridayinla said:


>


______________________________
*Oliphant*|ArenaPoort|Amsterdam-Zuidoost











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*ING HQ*|ArenaPoort|Bijlmermeer|Amsterdam-Zuidoost











the runner said:


>





the runner said:


>


______________________________
*Olympic Hotel*|Stadionbuurt|Amsterdam-Zuid











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*New Amsterdam Courthouse*|Parnas|Zuidas|Amsterdam-Zuid











Momo1435 said:


>


______________________________
*New West*|Overtoomseveld|Amsterdam-Nieuw-West










Momo1435 said:


>


______________________________
*Leonardo Hotel*|Overamstel|Amsterdam-Oost











mokumbouw said:


>


______________________________
*Van der Valk Amsterdam-Amstel*|Overamstel|Amsterdam-Oost











the runner said:


>





mokumbouw said:


>


______________________________
*Postillon Hotel*|Overamstel|Amsterdam-Oost











the runner said:


>


______________________________
*Houthavens* misc|Amsterdam-West



fridayinla said:


>


______________________________
:discoduck: *SkyscraperCity Amsterdam Project Overview Map* kept up to date by yours truly


----------



## the runner

*European Medicines Agency*

The core grows now 2.7 meters a day to 80 meters

Twitter: https://twitter.com/relocatemaNL/status/1030104729232310274


----------



## the runner

The George
New apartments Zuidas


----------



## the runner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267421106148909057


----------



## MrAronymous

*New projects

Hettenheuvelweg 12-14*|Hessenbergweggebied|Amstel III|Amsterdam-Zuidoost








*__
Jardin*|Centrumeiland|IJburg|Amsterdam-Oost








*__
Samen in het klein*|Centrumeiland|IJburg|Amsterdam-Oost








*__
TopNotch*|Centrumeiland|IJburg|Amsterdam-Oost








*__
Together4you*|Centrumeiland|IJburg|Amsterdam-Oost








*__
Amstelkwartier 8A*|Amstelkwartier|Overamstel|Amsterdam-Oost








*__
De Tafelberg*|Amstel III|Amsterdam-Zuidoost








*__
Newa II*|Groenelaan|Amstelveen








*__
Marktkwartier West*|Amsterdam-West








*__
Nautisch*|NDSM|Haven-Stad|Amsterdam-Noord








*__
Pieter Callandlaan 5-7*|Slotervaart|Amsterdam-Nieuw-West








*__
De Ruijterkade 110*|Oosterdokseiland|Amsterdam-Centrum


----------



## MrAronymous

*New Projects*
__
*Laboratory*|AMC Medical Business Park|Amsterdam-Zuidoost








__
*Nieuwe Oostenburgerstraat*|Oostenburg|Oostenlijke Eilanden|Amsterdam-Centrum









__
*Amstelkwartier 8A*|Amstelkwartier|Omval|Amsterdam-Oost























__
*CPO Smart Homes*|Centrumeiland|IJburg|Amsterdam-Oost








__
*IJgenwijs*|Centrumeiland|IJburg|Amsterdam-Oost








__
*Equinix AM2.3 data center*|Amstel III|Amsterdam-Zuidoost








__
*Zeeburgereiland police station*|Bedrijvenzone|Zeeburgereiland|Amsterdam-Oost


----------



## MrAronymous

-double


----------



## MrAronymous

NDSM & Buiksloterham, Amsterdam-Noord

*Pontkade*|NDSM
*







*


Momo1435 said:


> 13-06-2020
> 
> IMG_5001 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4966 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5011 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5016 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5044 by Momo1435, on Flickr


*Noorddok*|NDSM










Momo1435 said:


> 13-06-2020
> 
> 
> IMG_4988 by Momo1435, on Flickr


*Het Dok*|NDSM










@Life said:


> Via uitvoerder op LinkedIn: De eerste verdiepingsvloer is gestort!


*Stories*|Buiksloterham










mokumbouw said:


>


*City Icon*|Kop Grasweg|Buiksloterham










mokumbouw said:


> Kop Grasweg


*Go Buiksloterham*|Buiksloterham










Momo1435 said:


> 13-06-2020
> 
> 
> IMG_4931 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4938 by Momo1435, on Flickr


*L'ij*|Buiksloterham&Co|Buiksloterham










Momo1435 said:


> IMG_4948 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## MrAronymous

Overhoeks & Centrum Amsterdam Noord, Amsterdam-Noord

*IKC Overhoeks*|Overhoeks










mokumbouw said:


> IKC


*The Wave*|Aan het IJ|Overhoeks










Momo1435 said:


> 13-06-2020
> 
> 
> IMG_4852 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4865 by Momo1435, on Flickr


*The Twins*|Aan het IJ|Overhoeks










the runner said:


> Veel projecten in aanbouw. Er staan op Overhoeks nu totaal 10 torenkranen. Misschien dan wel de grootste bouwput van Nederland. Y-Towers, Bold en dit hier op de foto en rechts buiten beeld nog een school


*BOLD*|Overhoeks










Momo1435 said:


> 13-06-2020
> 
> 
> IMG_4863 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4866 by Momo1435, on Flickr


*Holiday Inn Express*|Hamerkwartier|Nieuwendammerham










Momo1435 said:


> 13-06-2020
> 
> 
> IMG_4868 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4876 by Momo1435, on Flickr


*Noordeinde*|Elzenhagen-Noord|Centrum Amsterdam-Noord|Buikslotermeer










Momo1435 said:


> 13-06-2020
> Noordeinde
> 
> IMG_4907 by Momo1435, on Flickr


*Zuidpunt Noorderkwartier*|Elzenhagen-Noord|Centrum Amsterdam-Noord|Buikslotermeer










the runner said:


>


*Gare du Nord*|Centrum Amsterdam-Noord|Buikslotermeer










Momo1435 said:


> 13-06-2020
> 
> 
> IMG_4902 by Momo1435, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4925 by Momo1435, on Flickr


*Pulse*|Centrum Amsterdam-Noord|Buikslotermeer










Momo1435 said:


> 13-06-2020
> 
> 
> IMG_4882 by Momo1435, on Flickr


*Z1*|Centrum Amsterdam-Noord|Buikslotermeer










Momo1435 said:


> 16-03-2020
> 
> 
> IMG_4900 by Momo1435, on Flickr


*Breehorn* & *IJsselmeerstraat*|Waterlandpleinbuurt


the runner said:


> Breehorn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IJsselmeerstraat


----------



## the runner

Valley
Updates made by Momo 1435


----------



## MrAronymous

Sud is finished









Office Winhov smeedt erkers en loggia’s samen in woningen Sud


Op de oostelijke kop van de Amsterdamse Zuidas, op steenworp afstand van RAI Amsterdam, heeft Office Winhov een woongebouw ontworpen dat voortbouwt op de woningbouw van begin twintigste eeuw in Amsterdam Zuid.




architectenweb.nl















MrAronymous said:


>


----------



## MrAronymous

Final plot of the 'Overhoeks strip': Brinktoren

90m
Architect: Mecanoo
Investor: Xior student housing


----------



## the runner

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290297866057969667


----------



## MrAronymous

New larger projects:

*NSI*|Vivaldi|Zuidas|Amsterdam-Zuid








*Ravel urban plan*|Zuidas|Amsterdam-Zuid












*Sporthallen Zuid*|Verdi|Zuidas|Amsterdam-Zuid








Stacked sports facilities













*The Frame*|ArenaPoort|Amsterdam-Zuidoost








*Brisk*|Amstel III|Amsterdam-Zuidoost








*SPOT last tower*|Hondsrugpark|Bullewijk|Amstel III|Amserdam-Zuidoost








*Smart Mobility Hub*|De Nieuwe Kern|Ouder-Amstel








*Danzigerbocht 15-17*|Houthavens|Amsterdam-West








*Asterdam*|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord








*New Omval towers*|Omval|Watergraafsmeer|Amsterdam-Oost








*Joan Muyskenweg 12-14*|Amstelkwartier|Amsterdam-Oost


----------



## alexgyn

MrAronymous said:


> Final plot of the 'Overhoeks strip': Brinktoren
> 
> 90m
> Architect: Mecanoo
> Investor: Xior student housing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 308930












This is a beautiful development, but look: if you double the number of floors of each building, you can reduce by half the number of buildings, and then build green areas where those buildings were located


----------



## Wayden21

is there a height limit because of Schipol Airport? It seems Amsterdam doesn't want to break the 100m limit (or just for a little), but maybe it can't.


----------



## MrAronymous

Urban design is not just about cramming people on top of each other and cramming green in every corner without any thought to it. Ask Soviet cities how that went for them. The park is the right size.

There is a height limit in certain areas. The height limit for Zuidas was set at 120m in the central areas, then with a couple of rows of 100m and then quickly to 60m. Due to emergency flight paths and a radar. I believe the radar issue has been solved. The two 60m areas there now allow 100m. Amsterdam is routinely building buildings that are taller than recommended though, all getting an excemption. The reason many towers stick to 70m is because of extra safety regulations that start at 70m.

The other constraint is to not impact the old city too much with its sight lines. Remember the city is completely flat so you can see quite far away. It's part of the reason why the 'Overhoeks Strip' is shaped like it is; the former Shell tower (1960s) was 'spoiling the view' there already anyway. Another obvious example of this consideration is IJdock, just across the water. But our historic neighbourhoods are insanely well preserved, compared to a lot of other European cities. You'll find a large modernist building disregarding the built environment here and there, but they are firm exceptions and not regularities. As such these older neighbourhoods also have a pretty constant building height.

Some people despise the highrises, some other people love it. But most agree that trying to compete with Rotterdam for the heighest is senseless (because we wouldn't win) and that the two shouldn't interfere too much and thus should be kept seperate. Current city policy is to build highrises along the motorway ring and the IJ. That said, some 130m, 140m and 150m towers are planned though (Amstel, Amstel III, Hamerkwartier, NDSM, Sloterdijk, Haven-Stad).


----------



## Suburbanist

Not all modernist additions are bad, the DNB HQ and the Stadhuis/Opera are nice additions.

I wonder if there will be the same impetus to preserve the old single-dwelling houses on the Amsterdam Zuid proper (i.e. the neighborhood on the opposite side of the highway/train line from Zuidas. The Minervalaan boulevard looks pretty with its 1970s-chic low houses, but there is a potential to make it a boulevard of tall buildings, all the way to the kinda dated Hilton Garden hotel, which could be replaced by a 'signature' tower with great views of the Vondelpark. The effect would be amazing.


----------



## alexgyn

MrAronymous said:


> Urban design is not just about cramming people on top of each other and cramming green in every corner without any thought to it. Ask Soviet cities how that went for them. The park is the right size.
> 
> There is a height limit in certain areas. The height limit for Zuidas was set at 120m in the central areas, then with a couple of rows of 100m and then quickly to 60m. Due to emergency flight paths and a radar. I believe the radar issue has been solved. The two 60m areas there now allow 100m. Amsterdam is routinely building buildings that are taller than recommended though, all getting an excemption. The reason many towers stick to 70m is because of extra safety regulations that start at 70m.
> 
> The other constraint is to not impact the old city too much with its sight lines. Remember the city is completely flat so you can see quite far away. It's part of the reason why the 'Overhoeks Strip' is shaped like it is; the former Shell tower (1960s) was 'spoiling the view' there already anyway. Another obvious example of this consideration is IJdock, just across the water. But our historic neighbourhoods are insanely well preserved, compared to a lot of other European cities. You'll find a large modernist building disregarding the built environment here and there, but they are firm exceptions and not regularities. As such these older neighbourhoods also have a pretty constant building height.
> 
> Some people despise the highrises, some other people love it. But most agree that trying to compete with Rotterdam for the heighest is senseless (because we wouldn't win) and that the two shouldn't interfere too much and thus should be kept seperate. Current city policy is to build highrises along the motorway ring and the IJ. That said, some 130m, 140m and 150m towers are planned though (Amstel, Amstel III, Hamerkwartier, NDSM, Sloterdijk, Haven-Stad).


It is not about winning competitions against other cities. "Cramming people on top of each other" is about not cramming cars beside each other, like this:















Above all, it is about not cramming the air with greenhouse gases, but, if you, as a dutch person, prefer the models of urbanism that are contributing to rise the level of the seas, who am I to say anything? 

Sorry for bothering and best wishes!


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ This is a weird post, it is not as if Amsterdam is not investing into public transportation and cycling facilities.


----------



## MrAronymous

More new projects:

*Paasheuvelweg 40*|Paasheuvelweggebied|Amstel III|Amsterdam-Zuidoost









*Paasheuvelweg 31*|Paasheuvelweggebied|Amstel III|Amsterdam-Zuidoost








*Klaprozenweg 40*|Klaprozenbuurt|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord








*IVY Amsterdam*|Klaprozenbuurt|Buiksloterham|Amsterdam-Noord








*Memeleiland 5GF*|Houthaven|Amsterdam-West








*Blok 3*|Zuidbuurt|Elzenhagen-Zuid|Centrum Amsterdam Noord|Amsterdam-Noord








*Sporthal Elzenhagen*|Zuidbuurt|Elzenhagen-Zuid|Centrum Amsterdam Noord|Amsterdam-Noord








*MKC De Schatkaart*|Centrumeiland|IJburg|Amsterdam-Oost








*Mooijburg Waterzicht*|Centrumeiland|IJburg|Amsterdam-Oost








*DPG Media*|Amstel Business Park Zuid|Amsterdam-Duivendrecht|Ouder-Amstel








*CPO Vrienden aan de Amstel*|Amstelkwartier|Overamstel|Amsterdam-Oost








*Nassau 21*|Willemsparkbuurt|Oud-Zuid|Amsterdam-Zuid








*Typisch Tuinstad*|Reimerswaalbuurt|Osdorp|Amsterdam-Nieuw-West








*De Steigers*|De Bongerd|Tuindorp-Oostzaan|Amsterdam-Noord








*The Grove*|Schiphol Airport|Haarlemmermeer


----------



## MrAronymous

New projects

*Ruby Gardens*|Bullewijk|Amstel III|Amsterdam-Zuidoost
















*Stepstone*|Kenniskwartier|Zuidas|Amsterdam-Zuid








*The Newton*|Kop Zuidas|Zuidas|Amsterdam-Zuid








*Nationaal Holocaust Museum*|Plantage|Amsterdam-Oost
















*Jacob Geelbuurt Oost*|Jacob Geelbuurt|Slotervaart|Amsterdam-Nieuw-West








*Kramatweg 10-18*|Indische Buurt|Amsterdam-Oost








*KBF Dock*|Kauwgomballenkwartier|Overamstel|Amsterdam-Oost








*Johan van Hasseltweg 31-33*|Hamerkwartier|Nieuwendammerham|Amsterdam-Noord
status unknown


----------

